# Winter MJ / Cannabis Mamas



## mama516/419

Baby its cold outside ! We can all agree a little something extra can help with cabin fever and winter blahs








***
Our Standing Message:
***
Our purpose is to Support, Educate & Share information regarding the Many Common & UnCommon Uses and Abuses of Cannabis/Marijuana.

We speak about News Currents, Media, "Medical" Marijuana, State Legislation, Parenting, Breastfeeding, Legal Issues, Spirituality, Plant Uses and Preparations, Opinion, Fact and Truth.

We promote the use of this wonderful Medicinal Plant for Appetite Stimulant, Spiritual Centering, Treating the symptoms of Morning Sickness, Chronic pain, Glaucoma and possibly Curing/Reversing Cancer, AIDS etc... Countless Citizens find this plant medically useful and less harmful than disease causing prescription and over the counter DRUGS.

We are also discussing Hemp another misunderstood plant & seed, which has many wonderful non-medicinal uses < Fiber, Fuel, Plastics, Nutritional Value etc...> This is also illegal to cultivate in much of the U.S.
Also the subjects of spending less money on the "WAR" against Marijuana.
Many governments attempt to mis-inform and discourage Right Education and Safe Access to Marijuana. We Say... Use all things in harmony with yourself and others.

As this is a public forum and may be viewed by anyone with internet access, please be mindful what you post on this topic. Everyone has different comfort levels and we wouldn't want to discourage anyone from joining us. So... please Speak, Act, and Medicate responsibly.
Also, remember the UA:
Quote:
Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
Welcome to our forum, newcomers, and enjoy!

Here is a list of useful links:
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...marijuana.html
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...ana-side3.html
http://www.norml.org/
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/study.php
http://www.medicalcannabis.com/pregnancy.htm
http://www.greenmedicinegroup.org/pages/2/index.htm
http://www.medicalmj.org/
http://www.wamm.org/medicinalbenefits.htm
http://www.medicalmarijuanaprocon.org/
http://www.drugwarfacts.org/medicalm.htm
http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/medical/
http://americanmarijuana.org/
http://www.mpp.org/site/c.glKZLeMQIs....BF78/Home.htm
http://go.mothering.com/?id=848X1562...s.org%2Fmmj%2F
http://www.aclu.org/drugpolicy/medma...s20060124.html
http://www.cannabisnews.com/cgi-bin/...sread.pl?25000


----------



## MummaGaia

yay! sub


----------



## Milkymommi

Subby dub dub! Missin my MDC mamas!!


----------



## salt_phoenix

subbing... been gone too long... but i am BACK!


----------



## zonapellucida

subbing


----------



## SimplyRochelle

Ditto. We're both about to start cutting back so that in a few months we can quit for a bit so I can pass a 9 panel drug screen to get into the nursing program. It will be a challenge for us because it will just be a huge detox (we are giving up other vices as well) and we are in the process of changing how we eat. It will all be worth it though to be able to confidently go through with the fertility specialists plan this coming April.


----------



## jenn09

oh yeah!
i was just thinking to myself
i wonder if they're in maryjane mamas in this community
and i found yall
after going from link to link to link
i ended up here
from the winter thread through all the seasons and now back to winter
haha

i haven't smoked in a year.well over a year
due to some living situations and an unloving small town
but im a supporter haha


----------



## ~D~

Here


----------



## mama516/419

Grrr --- Went to my MJ meeting on tuesday to find out that our national funding got cut becouse we have made so many advacements and the money went to other states that are still lobbong for medical MJ so our director got fired







Happy freaking new year Oh well hopefuly the money gets the green love spread out a little more


----------



## jenn09

*hug*


----------



## eilonwy

Well, I need to find myself a source.







I am not one of those people who just hates taking pills and visiting doctors, but to be honest I'd rather be smoking herb than taking pills just to do a simple thing like eat.







It's just a bummer to me, I'm still supremely irritated by everything. I've got to get back on the horse now.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Happy Winter Solstice!









Yes, winter looks amazing here. I'm doing better than I thought. I think Fall starts to freak me out b/c adjusting to cold temps is SO hard for me! I mean, really...I come from hot.heat.high temps, not that I like that, just that it really is harder for my body to adjust to winter temps and less sun. My family is from the sun, I worship the sun. I now miss the sun.

We are having fun in our yard...first winter in this house. We are sledding and building snowpeople and drinking warm tea and cocoa, when mama is nice.







We look forward to what the New Year holds for us.

I hope you all enjoyed the winter holidays. Much love and light..and peace in your New Year, mamas...oh, a wee bit o' green, too!

Happy New Year!







:


----------



## yippiehippie

I just wanted to say how overjoyed i am to find this forum...i love that there are other mamas and preggers that feel the same i do about the green. I would have had a serious problem not being able to eat the first tri w/o my "medicine" (which it really was for me), and probably be committed by now with all the mood swings!! I did all the research and the only thing i felt weird about is the actual smoke. So i invested in a vaporizer, which i highly recommend!
One Q--why is everyone saying they stopped a while before their baby was born? scared of testing or is there something i should know? I'm having a homebirth, so not worried about testing here!


----------



## Mountaingirl79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
I just wanted to say how overjoyed i am to find this forum...i love that there are other mamas and preggers that feel the same i do about the green. I would have had a serious problem not being able to eat the first tri w/o my "medicine" (which it really was for me), and probably be committed by now with all the mood swings!! I did all the research and the only thing i felt weird about is the actual smoke. So i invested in a vaporizer, which i highly recommend!
One Q--why is everyone saying they stopped a while before their baby was born? scared of testing or is there something i should know? I'm having a homebirth, so not worried about testing here!


Yes I love vaporizers!

The only thing I worried about with my second was testing in the hospital. None of the other tests up until that point, for me, tested for mj. But they did at the hospital so I quit a month beforehand. All was fine.


----------



## eilonwy

I never smoked while I was pregnant.







I've never been a regular smoker at all, really-- just socially, like I said before, and now I wish I had some mostly because I've been nauseated and vomiting for a month and a half.







I found out that my state's legislature recently introduced a bill to legalize marijuana for medicinal use, so that's a good thing... but it doesn't really help me right now.







I hate being sick all the time, it's so bloody depressing.







Ugh. Sorry to be such a downer.


----------



## MummaGaia

I smoked a few times during pregnancy, mostly to help with severe anxiety attacks. I had planned a homebirth but (very long story short), ended up having to have a C-Section against my wishes. They never did any testing on me at all. I don't think hospitals regularly do any drug tests unless there is an obvious reason to do so. I probably would have tested positive.


----------



## simple living mama

Going for a hootie and a hike this morning. The snow is changing and it looks crystally and beautiful.


----------



## crunchymomof2

Subbing.

We currently live in a decriminalized state. Hoping this year brings some good legislation for those of us that don't have many options. I know my dh would appreciate medical use. We previously had nothing to do with politics to the point of not even being registered to vote. We are going to change that this year.


----------



## maminatural

So my supply finished and I dug into some hash a friend brought me from overseas and it feels less mental but quite relaxingly cool... still total medicine.

I think I want to get involved more politically in the medical legalization of it too!


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

Do any other moms smoke up during naps?

sometimes i need a mid-day break...and i feel a bit bad and only smoke a tiny bit, not enough to make me unable to function but just enough to relax. i hope i dont sound irresponsible.


----------



## eilonwy

I would if I could, but a) I have none and b) my kids don't take naps.







I don't see how it's any more irresponsible than having a half a glass of wine or smoking a cigarette, and *lots* of people do those things. Even more people swallow a pill to help them relax-- tens of millions of Americans must be taking various medications as anxiolytics. I think a hit of green is probably better for you, your kids, and the environment than the drugs. Like I said, I would if I could-- I'm absolutely certain.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

Thank you Eilonwy. and if you were here, id be more than willing to share







we only have a bowl or two left...but i am never stingy with it.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
Do any other moms smoke up during naps?

sometimes i need a mid-day break...and i feel a bit bad and only smoke a tiny bit, not enough to make me unable to function but just enough to relax. i hope i dont sound irresponsible.

You don't sound irresponsible at all! I don't have kids yet, but have worked w/them enough to know that sometimes you need a break--it prob makes you a "better mom" even, by just being able to relax you can deal w/the stress of raising 2 kids!


----------



## yippiehippie

Running low, getting a little nervous b/c i've been having morning sickness like i'm still in 1st tri and haven't slept through the night in a week now (it's the only thing i've found to help me sleep!)
I've heard you can use what's left from a vaporizer after smoking it, so we've been saving it. Has anyone tried? it's almost all black...if anyone knows about it fill me in! i was thinking of cooking it w/butter like normal.


----------



## SimplyRochelle

It's like the Sahara here and DH & I don't know enough people in this area to be able to find any more. I am going to have family staying with us this next week and I know it would definitely come in handy. I've had some stomach issues lately and used up what I had to relieve that. I'm hoping it's pregnancy related and not just some bug.


----------



## chirp

i smoke during naps. i don't feel it ever makes me non-functional. I've even smoked in the morning while baby is still sleeping. I do not smoke in front of the baby though. His wee-bitty lungs don't deserve that. I wish we could afford a vaporizer.


----------



## cwat

Hi, can I join?
I don't smoke (anymore) but I have no objection with anyone else smoking.
Although, the nice way you keep talking about it, I'm seriously thinking about it again.


----------



## nataliachick7

so smoking during preg can help w sickness and the pukes? i was soooo sick when preg w ds...


----------



## lilli'smom

Does anyone have a good, natural way to detox?

I have been smoking again for med reasons and I filed for disability. I am worried that because I filed for back and neck injury, I will be tested to make sure that I'm not a pill seeker.

I have been thinking a juice, fruits and veggie fast, but not sure.


----------



## Kailey's mom

check out the health food store.. they may have a detox formula for that, I know the one here does = D


----------



## simple living mama

If you have a medicinal herbal shop, they usually have tinctures that can help detox pretty fast.


----------



## oregonmama79

i have been on mdc for over a year and haven't subbed to this thread...what?!?!
thankful this thread exists...

i recently heard a news clip that oregon is talking about opening dispensaries for med marijuana so people with the med marijuana card don't necessarily have to find a grower or grow themselves. yay for progress. if it does happen, it won't be for a while, but glad that the talks are happening.

in repsonse to other posts...mj helped me so much with the moring sickies in both my pregnancies.


----------



## SimplyRochelle

My grandmother is staying with us this week so we're having to smoke out in our car like criminals and I hate it. She has cancer and absolutely no appetite from all the meds she's on and I wish so badly I could cook something that she would eat so she could feel a bit better but I know she would freak out if she knew.


----------



## simple living mama

So don't tell her. Heehee. There is a pill now called Marinol. It's legal but some people say it's much better to smoke a joint as the pill is not that effective. It might help her though.


----------



## Carter'sMummy

The Union: the Business behind getting high

I even learned some new things from this movie. It sheds light on not only America laws but also our own true north.

They got some great great people to interview, ex-police chiefs, tommy chong, marc emery etc.

hehe, highly


----------



## MummaGaia

The Union is great! It is available on netflix instant, if you have that. I've seen it 3 times. Very interesting to show to people who aren't into mj, it can be a convincing film.


----------



## salt_phoenix

I'll third The Union.









I know I'm at my wits end with the state I live in. So much in fact, that we are moving in the fall to one of THE states.









Fall isn't coming soon enough for me!


----------



## ~D~

Hi everyone!!







I just wanted to stop in and say a quick







and







to you ladies I've not met before. I've been subbing this winter thread and the discussion is great!!









One thing I wanted to add about the pp's question about detox - make sure your pee isn't all funny colored or too diluted when you drop b/c they will notice. I had that happen to me once and almost lost the job. I had to re-take the pee test and luckily all was ok. Just my









The







situation here is good







I have a steady supply thanks to DH's nephew. Anyone have suggestions on how to keep my supply from getting too dry? It gets so bad that it turns into dust when I break it up


----------



## amrijane128

Hi everyone!

I always lose track of this thread, but I'm back.

Lets see, I think last time I posted DH had just gotten his MMJ card and I'd gotten him a vaporizer for his birthday. We love it! The medical industry around here is insane, there are between 20 and 30 medical marijuana dispensaries around here, with great deals and plenty of product options. DH is loving it, too bad there are lawmakers in CO always trying to drag ya down, eh? I just hope there is no regression with the acceptance of medical marijuana, but fear there will be.

Just enjoying life over here, I have a little boy due in April and am thrilled! We'll be moving here soon so I'm just enjoying the calm before the storm haha.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
The







situation here is good







I have a steady supply thanks to DH's nephew. Anyone have suggestions on how to keep my supply from getting too dry? It gets so bad that it turns into dust when I break it up









I'm not sure how well it would work, but have you tried a little humidor, like they keep cigars in?


----------



## mama516/419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
The







situation here is good







I have a steady supply thanks to DH's nephew. Anyone have suggestions on how to keep my supply from getting too dry? It gets so bad that it turns into dust when I break it up









Try putting it in the freezer in portion control


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I'm not sure how well it would work, but have you tried a little humidor, like they keep cigars in?

I looked at some on Amazon, and I will be putting that on my Christmas list







and they even have little silver tubes that look handy and inexpensive until then









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Try putting it in the freezer in portion control

Hmmm... just brainstorming here but if I.... lay the buds out & spray them with water and freeze them like on wax paper then transfer to some kind of airtight container, then I can take out a bud or two at a time. If they dry out, couldn't I re-hydrate them with a mist or something? Or will all of that fussing around trash my stash?? LOL


----------



## Mama2Rio

breastfeeding, smoking and sleep issues with dd?

not sure if it's all related, but i notice dd doesn't sleep as well when i smoke (otherwise it's teething and i'm not sure which)! but her sleeping always seems to become restless when i smoke. does any ever notice this with their child? i haven't smoked in 3 weeks and she just started sleeping better again and she's still got teeth coming in.

D- you could try freezer, we usually do that, but dh ends up going in and smoking it all before i even know what's happened!


----------



## crunchymomof2

For rehydrating, I don't know if this works for mj but you can stick a pack of cigarettes in a baggie that's open and put them inside a baggie with a damp papertowel.


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
breastfeeding, smoking and sleep issues with dd?

not sure if it's all related, but i notice dd doesn't sleep as well when i smoke (otherwise it's teething and i'm not sure which)! but her sleeping always seems to become restless when i smoke. does any ever notice this with their child? i haven't smoked in 3 weeks and she just started sleeping better again and she's still got teeth coming in.

In my opinion, it's more likely that something you're eating while you've got the munchies is what's causing your daughter to have problems. The other strong possibility is that she's picking up on some anxiety from you. If you partake to control said anxiety, it's entirely possible that she's just getting that tense vibe from you and she's cranky as a result. This can go in both directions, of course: Baby's cranky because she's getting teeth, you're anxious because she's cranky, you partake and she has a miserable night.







I think the food hypothesis is far more likely, though. Do you eat differently, perhaps more dairy (a very common culprit when it comes to miserable breastfed babies), or a different balance of carbs/fat/protein?


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
breastfeeding, smoking and sleep issues with dd?

not sure if it's all related, but i notice dd doesn't sleep as well when i smoke (otherwise it's teething and i'm not sure which)! but her sleeping always seems to become restless when i smoke. does any ever notice this with their child? i haven't smoked in 3 weeks and she just started sleeping better again and she's still got teeth coming in.

D- you could try freezer, we usually do that, but dh ends up going in and smoking it all before i even know what's happened!









i have never noticed a difference in my LO's behavior whilst breastfeeding and smoking, if I did, I wouldn't smoke. I agree that it's probably your favorite munchie, or the possibility of teething, or even her perceiving any possible anxiety on your part that you smoking changes her behavior (kwim?).

from everything i've learned THC is inactive in breastmilk. it's already been metabolized. your LO certainly wouldn't pass a drug test, but he/she is NOT getting high, and it shouldn't be effecting her behavior or sleep.

hopefully this puts you at ease. it's easy to beat ourselves up when the whole world would point to you as a bad example. but you're not.







you're a loving momma who cares about her daughter.


----------



## chirp

as for the keeping things hydrated...

the little silver humidors are great. you just pass them quickly under water and throw them in your bag or container or whatever. not too much water, or you stand the chance of mold.

for longer term i would say freezer, and then just use the humidor to keep what you've got out, moist.

any tobacco shop will sell those little humidors for $1 or 2. They are very common for people who roll their own cigarettes or folks who smoke cigars. So if you've got a tobacco shop near you it might be worth it to just go pick one up, rather than wait/pay for delivery.


----------



## MommyBear

I like just sticking a small slice or orange peel in with my stash. Of course you have to keep an eye out for mold and other ickies but it also provides a lovely flavor to your herb. Then again, I would only do this with the schwag I've gone back to smoking, I'd stick kind bud in the freezer.


----------



## witchypants

I have a serious thing about not letting my green dry out and this is what I do. As soon as I get my order of happy, I put it in a dark, glass jar. I'm often amazed at herbalist friends of mine who keep all their herbs in happy dark glass jars then store their most expensive herb, mj in a plastic bag. The plastic will absorb all your happy oils and we don't want that! The best kind of jars to use are old supplement jars Nature's Herbs sells their's in amber jars, so I just use those when we're done with them. If after being in glass, it still get a tad dry, then I second the orange peel idea.


----------



## Kailey's mom

Anyone know when Fl is going to be ok with MJ? I would be able to go off all my medication (zoloft, zanax, topamax) as soon as it is decriminalized here. I'm waiting, since I am not able to function without either meds OR MJ. My dh is completely against me smoking until it is decriminalized here. I hate being on meds, but have NO choice right now


----------



## lilli'smom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
Anyone know when Fl is going to be ok with MJ? I would be able to go off all my medication (zoloft, zanax, topamax) as soon as it is decriminalized here. I'm waiting, since I am not able to function without either meds OR MJ. My dh is completely against me smoking until it is decriminalized here. I hate being on meds, but have NO choice right now









I am SOOO with you, there! MJ had been the only thing keeping my pain levels manageable. Now that I filed for disablity though, I have gone off it just in case, KWIM.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

This thread is helping me out ALOT.

I have learned so much from you ladies. My partner and I usually just put the MJ into a plastic baggy, and it does get dry after a while. I will def get a dark glass jar and try that orange slice idea!


----------



## Mamatolea

Hey Mamas! I am sorry I don't get on here often to chat, I find myself away from MDC for longer periods more often now, so I am sorry









If anyone is interested in keeping up with me off here, feel free to message me and I can facebook ya









<3 K


----------



## maminatural

Hello ladies! I hope this beautiful evening finds you well! I was just outdoors in perfect 70 degrees F weather watching the stars and the moon and thought of all of you...

I find myself on the verge of making big changes... but it finds me needing to get a "regular" job and so I haven't refilled my mj stash and instead began taking the antidepressants that the shrink prescribed for me 9 months ago... she left it entirely up to me and I started but got off within 2 weeks.

Maybe I don't have the patience and I admit to being a bit afraid of pharmaceuticals, unfortunately, I don't feel I'm living under the right circumstances to bear with the emotional part of it otherwise.

For me, mj helps with anxiety and it's a natural anti-depressant that works quickly and gives me no side effects. On the other hand, since starting with the meds 5 days ago, I'm just sleepy all the time and feel a little constipated...aaargh!

Does anyone know if places like Macy's, Whole Foods, AT&T...etc... routinely do drug tests for new employees? Do you know of any companies that for sure don't do the drug tests?? That's where I would prefer to apply first...







...

I may look into those detox kits but they seem expensive and don't trust them entirely...

Good night!

TIA


----------



## simple living mama

My guess is no since you are not using heavy machinery or working with kids. Just a guess though.


----------



## MommyBear

My SO just got a good enough job taking inventory and they didn't pee test him. That was one of our big worries, well no, it was *mine* because he was just sure he could cheat the test (granted he has done it before). We also have a giant bottle of niacin here for flush purposes but I've never used it so I can't comment on the effectiveness. Do you have a local head shop that may hire you? Talk about an ideal place to work...


----------



## cajunmommy

Hello,

I have never posted here out of paranoia. I used to live in the states, but moved to Europe. MJ is pretty much legal here. If you get busted it is a fine-not jail time. Anyway, I have a somewhat steady source and I am enjoying my new life if it would just be a little warmer.















Look forward to spending some time here.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cajunmommy* 
Hello,

I have never posted here out of paranoia. I used to live in the states, but moved to Europe. MJ is pretty much legal here. If you get busted it is a fine-not jail time. Anyway, I have a somewhat steady source and I am enjoying my new life if it would just be a little warmer.















Look forward to spending some time here.

Sounds like a great upgrade!

i have a question: do any mommas smoke joints? i have thought about doing so but my BF insists they need a filter otherwise you are wasting alot of smoke. do you use a filter if you smoke joints?


----------



## eilonwy

Joints are wasteful for a couple of reasons. Part of it is of course the very end (the "roach", but I hate that name







), which you lose. Part of it is the fact that it keeps on burning and you can't really put it out between hits, and of course you're smoking the paper as well. All in all, joints are probably my least favorite way to smoke and, I've been told, the least efficient use of your herb (which strikes me as a very logical take on it).

I was wondering if it's strange that reading this thread makes me happy because it's the closest I can get to smoking these days.


----------



## libranbutterfly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maminatural* 
Hello ladies! I hope this beautiful evening finds you well! I was just outdoors in perfect 70 degrees F weather watching the stars and the moon and thought of all of you...

I find myself on the verge of making big changes... but it finds me needing to get a "regular" job and so I haven't refilled my mj stash and instead began taking the antidepressants that the shrink prescribed for me 9 months ago... she left it entirely up to me and I started but got off within 2 weeks.

Maybe I don't have the patience and I admit to being a bit afraid of pharmaceuticals, unfortunately, I don't feel I'm living under the right circumstances to bear with the emotional part of it otherwise.

For me, mj helps with anxiety and it's a natural anti-depressant that works quickly and gives me no side effects. On the other hand, since starting with the meds 5 days ago, I'm just sleepy all the time and feel a little constipated...aaargh!

Does anyone know if places like Macy's, Whole Foods, AT&T...etc... routinely do drug tests for new employees? Do you know of any companies that for sure don't do the drug tests?? That's where I would prefer to apply first...







...

I may look into those detox kits but they seem expensive and don't trust them entirely...

Good night!

TIA

I worked for Subway in 2 different towns and was not tested. The second manager did ask if I would be able to pass a drug test, and I said yes, and then I was hired.

Walmart does, not sure of others. I don't think many fast food places do just because of their high turnover rate. Could be wrong though.


----------



## libranbutterfly

It has been hard here for awhile. We were out of green for a couple months and finally broke down and bought some a couple weeks ago. I feel so much better







We figured if we were going to be broke indefinately, we needed a little something to keep us going, I was getting way out of control depressed.


----------



## maciascl

I am so frustrated!! The crazy midwife I have to go to this time around (we are BROKE & she is the only one who takes my ins) does a routine drug screening along with the prenatal panel.







I've been puttin off my 1st visit since I really don't want to see her, but I guess I need to out it off a few weeks more. Thank goodness they sent all the paperwork ahead of time or I'd really be in trouble. I wouldn't put it past her to call CPS if a test came back positive.

On the bright side, I did hear on the radio yesterday that they have collected enough signatures to get legalization on the California ballot in November!


----------



## mjkon78

I apologize - had posted this on the old threads first before finding this current one.

Hello, I just found this thread/site for first time. I have a 10.5 month old and abstained from smoking weed through preg and until today. I hurt my neck today and was in bad pain. My boyfriend suggested I smoke a little weed to releive the pain and I figured if I only had a few puffs it would be okay. I took 3 hits of chronic/kind bud only after I had nursed. Waited 3 hours and nursed baby for about 10 minutes before he fell asleep. I had a buzz for about those 3 hours but felt it had worn off when I nursed. It's a few hours later now and I am back to being my regular anxious self. I immediately regretted smoking after reading online that the THC will stay in fat cells and will pass to breastmilk and baby's urine will test positive for 2-3 weeks. DS check up for one year is coming up next month. If a blood test is done for lead, will marijuana show up? Will doctor report? What if baby was hospitalized for some sickness and had a urine test? Will it show up? I am freaking out now that CPS will come and remove my kid if it is found out that I bf after smoking. I know all the benefits of bm but I am seriously thinking of weaning TODAY and switching to formula. THat is how scared I am of the involvement of child welfare/gov't in our lives.

Please tell me I am WAY overreacting and I didn't just do irreparable harm.


----------



## eilonwy

Firstly, my understanding is that chronic is not just weed. Personally, I would be certain to AVOID it like the plague while breastfeeding. This may not be the case where you live, it is quite possible that what they're calling "chronic" isn't, but just to be safe I would pass.

Secondly: No, they will not test for marijuana when they test your baby for lead. In fact, they won't bother drug testing your child unless they have some reason to believe that it might be positive (i.e. they think that you are on drugs and that your parenting is suspect as a result). Several of my children have spent time in the hospital and none of them have ever been drug tested (though in all honesty I have never smoked during pregnancy or breastfeeding). If they had been, all would have tested positive for painkillers at and shortly after birth, and probably during a couple of the hospitalizations as well. Testing should not be an issue unless you have had drug problems in the past.

Thirdly: Please do not wean your son. Drink plenty of water (not too much-- *enough*) and continue nursing as often as your son desires. The benefits of breastfeeding in the short term as well as the long term far outweigh the extremely remote possibility of your son being drug tested. Yes, you are indeed overreacting.


----------



## Mamatolea

Hi Mamas,

Need some advice









One of my wayward sons(teen boys who hang here because we are cool..lol) was just arrested for a (traffic violation) where they decided to search his vehicle. They found a baggie of weed with about 4 grams, but then they found the bigger stash in the back with another 21 grams in it. We are in NH where of course we aren't legal yet($&@!*$% Govenor 1#@#@$%) so I was wondering if anyone had any advice....

Today, he was bringing me breakfast cause he loves me and he cut through a one way behind my house to come into my driveway and they pulled him over again. Now he has another 2 moving violations on his record.

I am really hoping he won't go to jail..do you mamas think he will go to jail? Is there anything he can do? He was clean when he was pulled over both times...he told the cop that he was moving stuff from a friends house and he had guitars and snowboards and stuff. Should he plead not guilty to the other 21 grams and say it wasn't his, it was just in with the stuff his friend handed over or will it make it worse to say that?

Someone recommended he talk to the officer and ask if he could get the charges reduced because he has never been arrested before and he is trying to get into a school that won't accept him with drug charges









What do you all suggest??


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjkon78* 
I apologize - had posted this on the old threads first before finding this current one.

Hello, I just found this thread/site for first time. I have a 10.5 month old and abstained from smoking weed through preg and until today. I hurt my neck today and was in bad pain. My boyfriend suggested I smoke a little weed to releive the pain and I figured if I only had a few puffs it would be okay. I took 3 hits of chronic/kind bud only after I had nursed. Waited 3 hours and nursed baby for about 10 minutes before he fell asleep. I had a buzz for about those 3 hours but felt it had worn off when I nursed. It's a few hours later now and I am back to being my regular anxious self. I immediately regretted smoking after reading online that the THC will stay in fat cells and will pass to breastmilk and baby's urine will test positive for 2-3 weeks. DS check up for one year is coming up next month. If a blood test is done for lead, will marijuana show up? Will doctor report? What if baby was hospitalized for some sickness and had a urine test? Will it show up? I am freaking out now that CPS will come and remove my kid if it is found out that I bf after smoking. I know all the benefits of bm but I am seriously thinking of weaning TODAY and switching to formula. THat is how scared I am of the involvement of child welfare/gov't in our lives.

Please tell me I am WAY overreacting and I didn't just do irreparable harm.

You ARE overreacting...plenty of mamas smoke while bfing, i'm sure i will too. There is lots of research out there on it and also reading some of these older posts gives you some ideas too. Lots of mamas say their LO acts the same either way -they're not getting high.
As for the doctors tests. i highly doubt they'll test baby for mj unless suspicious...it's not that cheap and if unneccessary, why would insurance cos want to pay for that? i'm w/you on the govt being way too involved, bu they're also cheap









maciascl: i feel for you, i thought my midwife was bad (who i had to choose bc money as well), but whoa, what a whack job! drink lots of water and good luck!

Mamatolea: wow, what bad luck for him







, poor guy. I really would have no clue what to do, hopefully it'll help that he was clean!







to him!


----------



## cajunmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Joints are wasteful for a couple of reasons. Part of it is of course the very end (the "roach", but I hate that name







), which you lose. Part of it is the fact that it keeps on burning and you can't really put it out between hits, and of course you're smoking the paper as well. All in all, joints are probably my least favorite way to smoke and, I've been told, the least efficient use of your herb (which strikes me as a very logical take on it).

I was wondering if it's strange that reading this thread makes me happy because it's the closest I can get to smoking these days.
















I don't think that is weird. When I was pregnant for both of my babies, I spent plenty time reading these threads.

Joints are wasteful and I just don'z like the idea of smoking paper. I like a small glass pipe.
My ds's are so sick today







Good thing I gotta a liitle green to get me through. Oh btw I live in Switzerland and the green is awesome here








Expensive but worth it.


----------



## cajunmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
Hi Mamas,

Need some advice









One of my wayward sons(teen boys who hang here because we are cool..lol) was just arrested for a (traffic violation) where they decided to search his vehicle. They found a baggie of weed with about 4 grams, but then they found the bigger stash in the back with another 21 grams in it. We are in NH where of course we aren't legal yet($&@!*$% Govenor 1#@#@$%) so I was wondering if anyone had any advice....

Today, he was bringing me breakfast cause he loves me and he cut through a one way behind my house to come into my driveway and they pulled him over again. Now he has another 2 moving violations on his record.

I am really hoping he won't go to jail..do you mamas think he will go to jail? Is there anything he can do? He was clean when he was pulled over both times...he told the cop that he was moving stuff from a friends house and he had guitars and snowboards and stuff. Should he plead not guilty to the other 21 grams and say it wasn't his, it was just in with the stuff his friend handed over or will it make it worse to say that?

Someone recommended he talk to the officer and ask if he could get the charges reduced because he has never been arrested before and he is trying to get into a school that won't accept him with drug charges









What do you all suggest??

I have no advice , but I just want to say this is so ridiculous! School won't accept him with drug charges. What else are you supposed to do in college other than experiment with drugs??? Maybe call the judge that will handle the case.


----------



## cajunmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjkon78* 
I apologize - had posted this on the old threads first before finding this current one.

Hello, I just found this thread/site for first time. I have a 10.5 month old and abstained from smoking weed through preg and until today. I hurt my neck today and was in bad pain. My boyfriend suggested I smoke a little weed to releive the pain and I figured if I only had a few puffs it would be okay. I took 3 hits of chronic/kind bud only after I had nursed. Waited 3 hours and nursed baby for about 10 minutes before he fell asleep. I had a buzz for about those 3 hours but felt it had worn off when I nursed. It's a few hours later now and I am back to being my regular anxious self. I immediately regretted smoking after reading online that the THC will stay in fat cells and will pass to breastmilk and baby's urine will test positive for 2-3 weeks. DS check up for one year is coming up next month. If a blood test is done for lead, will marijuana show up? Will doctor report? What if baby was hospitalized for some sickness and had a urine test? Will it show up? I am freaking out now that CPS will come and remove my kid if it is found out that I bf after smoking. I know all the benefits of bm but I am seriously thinking of weaning TODAY and switching to formula. THat is how scared I am of the involvement of child welfare/gov't in our lives.

Please tell me I am WAY overreacting and I didn't just do irreparable harm.

Chill they will not test for THC unless they are specifically testing for drugs. I also had to go to the hospital for an accident involving hot tea and nothing. Don't worry and please DON'T WEAN!!!!


----------



## mjkon78

Thanks Mamas...I figured the tribe over here would be more supportive of my earlier freak out re: puffing and bf than if I had posted on one of the general boards. Could you guess that I started using mj to deal with an anxiety disorder? Much more helpful than xanax or paxil ever was. I appreciate the info and decided against weaning (that was my panic talking). My kids are er prone for some reason (febrile seizures, pneumonia, asthma all send us there at least once or twice a year) and they always get blood and urine samples when showing up. I just wasn't clear whether they run toxicology tests as a general rule on those or not. Thanks again. Peace and blessings.


----------



## *EarthMama*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
I am so frustrated!! The crazy midwife I have to go to this time around (we are BROKE & she is the only one who takes my ins) does a routine drug screening along with the prenatal panel.







I've been puttin off my 1st visit since I really don't want to see her, but I guess I need to out it off a few weeks more. Thank goodness they sent all the paperwork ahead of time or I'd really be in trouble. I wouldn't put it past her to call CPS if a test came back positive.

On the bright side, I did hear on the radio yesterday that they have collected enough signatures to get legalization on the California ballot in November!









Hey Mama! Have you thought about UCing? If you don't like your midwife why not birth alone with your partner?


----------



## yippiehippie

DH looooves joints (as most males do, i think). we've stopped them alltogether bc of the cost...it is more expensive and i personally don't love them. However, the roaches do not have to go to waste! I've never seen anyone do this till i met dh, but works great. We would put the roach in the hole where your thumb goes on a pipe--normally they fit perfectly. Then you smoke out of it w/nothing in the bowl. You can smoke the whole rest of the joint in there, i almost like that better than a j. To light it you kinda have to cover the bowl w/your finger, but then it's dummie-proof







. Kinda makes me want it now









Anyway, i have some ranting: I just moved to the freezing midwest from AZ and i hate it!! i forgot how bad seasonal depression is-never got it my 7yrs in AZ. On top of that, mj here is horrible compared to what we would get, AND it's twice as much!! I wanna move back so bad


----------



## eilonwy

It's interesting to me that you think of it as a man thing; The men I know who smoke regularly universally despise joints.


----------



## shmer24

I would love to join here.









Dh just got his medical license....Very exciting for us. I hope to get mine once I am not preg.

May all states play follow the leader and make many more smiling faces!


----------



## shmer24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Hi everyone!!







I just wanted to stop in and say a quick







and







to you ladies I've not met before. I've been subbing this winter thread and the discussion is great!!









One thing I wanted to add about the pp's question about detox - make sure your pee isn't all funny colored or too diluted when you drop b/c they will notice. I had that happen to me once and almost lost the job. I had to re-take the pee test and luckily all was ok. Just my









The







situation here is good







I have a steady supply thanks to DH's nephew. Anyone have suggestions on how to keep my supply from getting too dry? It gets so bad that it turns into dust when I break it up









Make sure your storing in glass, and then just add some lettuce!


----------



## cajunmommy

Sorry about all the multiple posts. I am kinda new at posting









Good Morning everyone







I hope this day is better. I have not been out the house in 3 days as my babies are sick. I hope we can go out a little today.

Ya know I read this post and all the mothers who smoke for depression, and it just makes me so angry that we are forced to hide and do something illegal while popping pills is ok. I went hat route too and I got sooo sick from the paxil and Xanax made me lose my memory of entire days. It took 5 years before dh finally understands that I need to smoke because it helps me keep it together.







It is that simple. I feel less scattered when I smoke. Enough of my soapbox. Have a great day


----------



## eilonwy

I read a theory last night that human beings are susceptible to the psychoactive effects of particular plants because we evolved that way; That the receptors in our brains would not be set up as they are if we were not meant to partake of them. It made a lot of sense.

I also learned that the desire to alter one's consciousness is not only innate but necessary for normal human development. Every culture, every age group seeks ways to alter their consciousness. It's why little children spin around in circles until they get dizzy and fall down (and then they get up and do it again). Why they swing, and hang upside-down, and why these things are necessary for brain development (it's true, they are!). In fact, it's been posited that DMT (a 'drug' that mammals actually make in their own bodies) is necessary for human beings to perceive reality at all. It may well be that without psychoactive substances which occur naturally that human beings would not be conscious of reality, or sentient at all.

It's really fascinating, especially in light of modern western society's predilection for making these things illegal. It follows the same line of thinking that tells women that their instincts regarding childbirth are wrong, that artificial feeding is better than natural breastfeeding, etc, etc, and so forth. We seem to be making an effort, as a society, to remove ourselves from the things which make us human. How weird is that? I mean it's very Animal Farm.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
It's interesting to me that you think of it as a man thing; The men I know who smoke regularly universally despise joints.









Oh that is funny...almost every guy i've ever known prefers joints!


----------



## HaikuMommy

I am very happy to see this tribe! I do not smoke, but I am a supporter and semi-activist regarding medical marijuana.


----------



## eilonwy

I have a good friend who smokes to help alleviate the pain associated with a severe hiatal hernia, and another who smokes to help with anxiety and some serious stomach issues. Welcome!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
Hi Mamas,

Need some advice









One of my wayward sons(teen boys who hang here because we are cool..lol) was just arrested for a (traffic violation) where they decided to search his vehicle. They found a baggie of weed with about 4 grams, but then they found the bigger stash in the back with another 21 grams in it. We are in NH where of course we aren't legal yet($&@!*$% Govenor 1#@#@$%) so I was wondering if anyone had any advice....

Today, he was bringing me breakfast cause he loves me and he cut through a one way behind my house to come into my driveway and they pulled him over again. Now he has another 2 moving violations on his record.

I am really hoping he won't go to jail..do you mamas think he will go to jail? Is there anything he can do? He was clean when he was pulled over both times...he told the cop that he was moving stuff from a friends house and he had guitars and snowboards and stuff. Should he plead not guilty to the other 21 grams and say it wasn't his, it was just in with the stuff his friend handed over or will it make it worse to say that?

Someone recommended he talk to the officer and ask if he could get the charges reduced because he has never been arrested before and he is trying to get into a school that won't accept him with drug charges









What do you all suggest??

So sorry







I don't know what I would do either.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
I am so frustrated!! The crazy midwife I have to go to this time around (we are BROKE & she is the only one who takes my ins) does a routine drug screening along with the prenatal panel.







I've been puttin off my 1st visit since I really don't want to see her, but I guess I need to out it off a few weeks more. Thank goodness they sent all the paperwork ahead of time or I'd really be in trouble. I wouldn't put it past her to call CPS if a test came back positive.

On the bright side, I did hear on the radio yesterday that they have collected enough signatures to get legalization on the California ballot in November!









I hope you get it worked out whatever you decide









Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
Anyway, i have some ranting: I just moved to the freezing midwest from AZ and i hate it!! i forgot how bad seasonal depression is-never got it my 7yrs in AZ. On top of that, mj here is horrible compared to what we would get, AND it's twice as much!! I wanna move back so bad









I live in MI too =) LOVE LOVE LOVE AZ!! We had a failed attempt to move there last year







I so get you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *libranbutterfly* 
It has been hard here for awhile. We were out of green for a couple months and finally broke down and bought some a couple weeks ago. I feel so much better







We figured if we were going to be broke indefinately, we needed a little something to keep us going, I was getting way out of control depressed.









I hope you feel better mama










Quote:


Originally Posted by *shmer24* 
Make sure your storing in glass, and then just add some lettuce!

Thanks for all the green help mams!







I put it in a jar with a bit of an apple b/c that's all I had at the moment, and it took literally less than 1/2 a day to rehydrate... I took out the fruit so it wouldn't get weird on me and sealed it up. Worked out great! I can't believe I ever kept my expensive meds in a baggie!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I read a theory last night that human beings are susceptible to the psychoactive effects of particular plants because we evolved that way; That the receptors in our brains would not be set up as they are if we were not meant to partake of them. It made a lot of sense.

I also learned that the desire to alter one's consciousness is not only innate but necessary for normal human development. Every culture, every age group seeks ways to alter their consciousness. It's why little children spin around in circles until they get dizzy and fall down (and then they get up and do it again). Why they swing, and hang upside-down, and why these things are necessary for brain development (it's true, they are!). In fact, it's been posited that DMT (a 'drug' that mammals actually make in their own bodies) is necessary for human beings to perceive reality at all. It may well be that without psychoactive substances which occur naturally that human beings would not be conscious of reality, or sentient at all.

It's really fascinating, especially in light of modern western society's predilection for making these things illegal. It follows the same line of thinking that tells women that their instincts regarding childbirth are wrong, that artificial feeding is better than natural breastfeeding, etc, etc, and so forth. We seem to be making an effort, as a society, to remove ourselves from the things which make us human. How weird is that? I mean it's very Animal Farm.









Wow... where did you read that? Makes sense... I think







I need to medicate and re-read that...


----------



## mama516/419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Firstly, my understanding is that chronic is not just weed. Personally, I would be certain to AVOID it like the plague while breastfeeding. This may not be the case where you live, it is quite possible that what they're calling "chronic" isn't, but just to be safe I would pass.
color]




Hi I just wanted to say from a growers stand point Chronic is a classification of THC leavels - as apposed to Schwag . but alot of people get it confused with Hydro , just like people will say Organic when they mean in soil. Of course Soil can be organic . I hear all the time "is this Hydro or Organic " or "Is it Hydro or Chronic " But things take on definitions all thier own in other areas . Hear if the MJ is mixed or cut with another drug we say Laced
Peace


----------



## maminatural

It always makes me happy to read you all... it's great to know that I'm not alone in this mothering mj life...

It's been 2 weeks or more since I last partook (is that even a proper word?)... I've been working on my resume and thinking of getting a real job and since my stash was gone I just figured it was the right time to get off it for awhile... but can I confess something??

I miss my anti-anxiety, anti depressant herbal medicine... I've been taking Celexa and although it helps with the anxiety somewhat... there's no comparison to the joyful effect I feel with mj. It also freaks me out to think I'm messing up my insides cause pharmaceuticals, well, I just don't trust them. Instead, it makes me tired and unlike mj... it gives me no inspiration to be creative...Oh well, already I'm working on making a connection.. this is no good for me.

Anyway, I hope you are all happy and healthy and enjoying your mj! For those who worry about using during pregnancy and bfeeding... it's all about how you feel about it. If you don't feel right, don't do it, but I for one did during both pregnancy and bfeeding although I stopped a few weeks before going into the hospital just in case... My dd is a beautiful, smart, sharp preschooler...

And to the mom whose teenage pal got in trouble with the law... sending good vibes, your way...







... may he come out alright and be able to continue his studies and do well!

Hugs and Kisses to y'all!

mn


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey mama's I'm subbing to this thread I'll make sure to come back and tell you a bit about myself when I have a bit of time.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey Mama's as promised I am back, I used to be on here as another name. Its been over a year. Lil Corbyn is 15.5 months now and we don't have to deal with CPS no more. Andy and I are engaged now too and going to be TTC'ing as of February 22nd so YAY!


----------



## Carter'sMummy

i love my son's father, i finally got some herb!!!!!!

its been 7 months since i last smoked, but now that im smoking and have a baby, its a huge reality check. I mean, they say it takes time for you to realize you have a baby...really realize, and when my true conscious kicks in..i think, omg i have a baby! it was overwelming to smoke the first couple of times, but now im coming to terms and embracing the truth. feels good!

i swear mj is helping my milk production, but research says other wise...am i just imagining this? or do you mama's find that too?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Carter's Mommy - MJ really helped my supply especially when I was stressed.


----------



## Mountaingirl79

I also had a plentiful supply while MJ and lactating..









ETA: Also, Mamatolea, your son sounds like my brother! There was a time when he couldn't jaywalk without getting caught. Bless his heart. LOL I think everything will work out, he will probably get by with some community service and fines, if it is a first offense. I would say to tell him to plead not guilty to the 21 grams, and to keep with his story about moving a bunch of furniture and boxes for his friend and that he doesn't know who it belongs to. Claim the small amount as his personal possession. Make sure he makes his court dates!! He just needs to be extra careful for awhile!


----------



## mami to 3 :)

OMG!!!!









I was having a fit right now reading this thread about an 11 year old that was caught smoking pot by the cops. And some members were all voer the place with the issue.
Apparently smoking pot makes you an offender, law breaker who deserves to be in jail,ugh the ignorance.

Anyway, oh yes I'm so happy I fgound this tribe. I haven't smoked in several months. I never smoke while breastfeeding, I don't really know if there can be any risks, can more informed mammas enlighten me on this issue??? I never smoked while breastfeeding my 5yo and my 4yo but I'm having this...
urge to put it lightly but there's something about doing it right now that terrifies me for some reason.
DH says that I should wait until DS weans, but I'm sure that wont happen until his over a year old.


----------



## yippiehippie

I just love it when I read posts from newbies who just found this tribe and realize they're not alone!









Anyway, i'm hoping to get some tips on vaporizers...i haven't had mine for long, but for a while i thought it worked great and i love knowing that i'm not inhaling all that extra smoke! Recently, though, i just feel like i have to inhale really really hard and even then maybe not get anything. It also doesn't seem to last long so i think i'm wasting it







...what's going on? I'm wondering am i loading too much, too little, do different types hit that different in a vap?

Help!!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
I just love it when I read posts from newbies who just found this tribe and realize they're not alone!









Anyway, i'm hoping to get some tips on vaporizers...i haven't had mine for long, but for a while i thought it worked great and i love knowing that i'm not inhaling all that extra smoke! Recently, though, i just feel like i have to inhale really really hard and even then maybe not get anything. It also doesn't seem to last long so i think i'm wasting it







...what's going on? I'm wondering am i loading too much, too little, do different types hit that different in a vap?

Help!!










Ok so I'm assuming that no smoke means no resin build up, but that's the first thing I thought of b/c my one hitter gets like that when it's all plugged up & needs to be cleaned out. Could it be plugged up you think?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Ok so I'm assuming that no smoke means no resin build up, but that's the first thing I thought of b/c my one hitter gets like that when it's all plugged up & needs to be cleaned out. Could it be plugged up you think?

That's the first thing I thought reading the post.


----------



## yippiehippie

Yeah, that's what I kept thinking too, but it's all clear, and has a filter i can see and seems perfectly clear...in fact, i cleaned it recently! But that's exactly what it feels like...smoking out of a clogged pipe


----------



## chirp

i remember thinking the same thing about my friend's vaporizer back when they first started becoming popular.

i also remember thinking the same thing about the vape that i "smoked" out of in Amsterdam.

Both of those experiences were over 5 years ago. But both times I thought that the expense of the vaporizer wasn't worth it because I felt I wasn't getting the same feeling as just smoking.

Perhaps it's just the feel of the vaporizer?? I know that personally I probably wouldn't buy one, based on my experiences. But I know plenty of people who are happy with theirs.

But then again, I actually like smoking. And since I don't want to/can't smoke cigarettes anymore, the routine and ritual of smoking my MJ makes up for that.


----------



## ~D~

I agree, I enjoy smoking as well, and I also gave up cigarettes. The one thing that is attractive to me about the vaporizer, is that you can partake at the beach or where ever & still be incognito (except to other smokers I suppose). I think it was LJ that posted about that back in the summer thread...


----------



## yippiehippie

Yeah, i like the act of actually smoking too (gave up cigs when i found out i was preggers), but would like to steer clear of it, while preg especially since IMO it is the only thing that may be harmful as far as mj goes.
My vap is actually the box kind w/a tube, so i don't get the benefits of it being "incognito"








I had dh clean it last night so i'll have to try it tomorrow and see if maybe that helped...


----------



## Carter'sMummy

i agree with all you pp's. i quit cigs when i became pregnant and i miss the habit! my morning tea and smoke on the front porch...ahhh. i would like to not have the smoke in my lungs though. but can you get a good vap for cheap?...like under $100. you use less weed with a vap right? im wondering if it will be cheaper to use a vap in the long run.do you think ppl sell them on craigslist? lol


----------



## Mountaingirl79

YippieHippie I work at a wholesale company that sells vaporizers...if you think that it might not be working properly, maybe you need a replacement whip?
( the long cord piece.) Your local headshop will be able to order it for you if they don't stock it. If you want to give me more specific info maybe I could help you, I'm familiar with several different vaps.  Sometimes there are manufacturer issues...but maybe not in this case...


----------



## dinahx

Subbing!


----------



## PotreroHill

Hi Everyone









I'm pregnant with my first baby. I'm not currently using mj, but I'd like to occasionally after I have my baby. I'll be breastfeeding, but from the research I've done there's not enough thc in milk to affect the baby. I'm a single mama with a very bitter ex. I'm extremely paranoid about the baby testing positive and this impacting custody.

I have a medical mj card, so it's legal for me to use mj, but just because it's legal that doesn't mean it won't impact me either with custody or CPS.

Any advice?


----------



## dinahx

Custody is tricky. If he could bring it up, I would keep it reeeeal light. You can buy home test kits for yourself, and/or the babe to make sure you are testing okay, however unfortunately, I have heard of hair testing in custody battles.

You may have to pick your battles. THC changes configuration from delta 9 to delta 11 (or vice versa) when stored in fat and cannot possibly get anyone losing weight, or snacking on your milk 'high', but the courts have nothing to do with 'science' or chemistry, and very little to do with reason! Ex: they wouldn't care if you smoked a pack a day of marlboros chased with 2 or three beers and a pharmie or two for good measure and nursed, not at all!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Potrero - Depending on where you are from, I know in Canada if you have a pot card (medical marijuana licence), CPS and Custody aren't affected by your smoking! But I don't know where you are from so I can't offer any other advice to you!


----------



## MountainMamaGC

As a mama suffering with crohns, I am really glad I found this thread. You have answered a lot of my questions and eased my mind immensly.


----------



## yippiehippie

OK, thanks for all the tips re: vaps, i think it's better








I had dh clean it and have a new batch and it's back to normal, phew! I love vaporizers! For those of you that they haven't worked well, maybe they were a different kind?
carter'smummy-i got mine on sale at a brand new shop, it was around 75, it pays to look around (but ya never know w/craig's list







)


----------



## Kailey's mom

It's pretty freekng bad when I'm having a dream about this stuff, and just when I'm getting ready to take a puff, I wake up. It's freeking flustrating!


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

What do you ladies do whilest under the influence? I usually just sit at home with my hubby and watch movies. I wonder what i am missing by just doing this.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
What do you ladies do whilest under the influence? I usually just sit at home with my hubby and watch movies. I wonder what i am missing by just doing this.

That's exactly what i do. A lot of people like to do more or they feel like they waste their high by doing this, but not me! I have such a go, go, go personality that it really helps me to relax and unwind. Otherwise i can barely get through a movie w/o thinking of everything else i need to be doing


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
That's exactly what i do. A lot of people like to do more or they feel like they waste their high by doing this, but not me! I have such a go, go, go personality that it really helps me to relax and unwind. Otherwise i can barely get through a movie w/o thinking of everything else i need to be doing









when hubby is home...we veg out or go for a relaxing (not exercising) walk through our local state park.

when hubby is not home i am go go go. mj helps me to focus on the more tedious and boring tasks that are required of a SAHM.


----------



## MountainMamaGC

What is a good way to reduce the side effects. I want the medicinal effect without the anxiety. The anxiety only lasts for about 10 min but still. Is tea a better way? Or eating it in something? When I used to do smoke it this used to always happen and I never figured out a way to not have it happen.


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
It's pretty freekng bad when I'm having a dream about this stuff, and just when I'm getting ready to take a puff, I wake up. It's freeking flustrating!

That's where I am, too.







Still, I have not become desperate enough to visit one of THOSE neighborhoods.







This thread helps.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
What do you ladies do whilest under the influence? I usually just sit at home with my hubby and watch movies. I wonder what i am missing by just doing this.

Alone, I end up doing all the things I normally do only with more pleasure and a much better attitude. It's really good for cleaning and getting caught up on podcasts & such.







I've done an awful lot of laundry while under the influence.







I also write and I've been dusting off my old math skills, so if I manage to find some for the weekend (a very very very very slight possibility, unfortunately) I'll probably light up and do some math.







I'm actually a far more prolific writer when I'm high (one of the major reasons that work on my novel has stalled recently), and schooly-things have always gone more smoothly (indeed, most things have) with some herbal assistance. I have had times in the past when I would have a hit just to calm down instead of flipping out and yelling at one of the kids for some ridiculous trespass (like the time my five-year-old cut off the bottom half of one of the living room curtains







). I don't generally get high around the kids, but a hit to calm down? Absolutely-- WAY better than screaming at the kiddo, and more productive in the end because with the calmed nerves I can have a rational discussion with the kiddo in question.









I actually get a lot of housework done with it, though. I hate housework and I'm a crappy housekeeper in general, but when I was smoking regularly the house was cleaner than it had ever been before.







For some reason, it all makes a lot more sense when I'm high. When I'm straight, I know that I'd be happier if the house was cleaner but I don't know where to begin and I always have other things to do. If I'm smoking, it means I've got time on my hands and I don't worry about where to begin, I just jump right in and get to work.







Is that weird?







I've met lots of people who feel that their artistic talents are strengthened by herbs, but I've never met anyone else who can say "I'm a much better housekeeper when I'm high".


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
That's where I am, too.







Still, I have not become desperate enough to visit one of THOSE neighborhoods.







This thread helps.









Alone, I end up doing all the things I normally do only with more pleasure and a much better attitude. It's really good for cleaning and getting caught up on podcasts & such.







I've done an awful lot of laundry while under the influence.







I also write and I've been dusting off my old math skills, so if I manage to find some for the weekend (a very very very very slight possibility, unfortunately) I'll probably light up and do some math.







I'm actually a far more prolific writer when I'm high (one of the major reasons that work on my novel has stalled recently), and schooly-things have always gone more smoothly (indeed, most things have) with some herbal assistance. I have had times in the past when I would have a hit just to calm down instead of flipping out and yelling at one of the kids for some ridiculous trespass (like the time my five-year-old cut off the bottom half of one of the living room curtains







). I don't generally get high around the kids, but a hit to calm down? Absolutely-- WAY better than screaming at the kiddo, and more productive in the end because with the calmed nerves I can have a rational discussion with the kiddo in question.









I actually get a lot of housework done with it, though. I hate housework and I'm a crappy housekeeper in general, but when I was smoking regularly the house was cleaner than it had ever been before.







For some reason, it all makes a lot more sense when I'm high. When I'm straight, I know that I'd be happier if the house was cleaner but I don't know where to begin and I always have other things to do. If I'm smoking, it means I've got time on my hands and I don't worry about where to begin, I just jump right in and get to work.







Is that weird?







I've met lots of people who feel that their artistic talents are strengthened by herbs, but I've never met anyone else who can say "I'm a much better housekeeper when I'm high".
















i'm a much better housekeeper when i'm high.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lydiah* 
What is a good way to reduce the side effects. I want the medicinal effect without the anxiety. The anxiety only lasts for about 10 min but still. Is tea a better way? Or eating it in something? When I used to do smoke it this used to always happen and I never figured out a way to not have it happen.

I've been there...mj is great at helping anxiety, but it can also be the reason for anxiety! I think smoking it is the way to go, bc you can control how much you take in better. Start off in a comfortable environment (home most likely) by yourself or someone close to you. Only take one hit and see how you feel. If you get anxious/nervous just try to talk yourself down and concentrate on something like TV or a conversation w/whoever your with. Pretty soon it wont be a problem


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i'm a much better housekeeper when i'm high.


----------



## PotreroHill

Quote:

"I'm a much better housekeeper when I'm high".
It definitely makes cleaning much more enjoyable


----------



## EveningGoddess

Hidden


----------



## Sweetmama26

Welcome Evening Goddess. Like you I too smoked through horrible morning sickness with my first baby. It got me through too.


----------



## MountainMamaGC

All I can do is say wow and smile.


----------



## chirp

mommas i'm having a really tough time today...and the one friend i have near here is out of town.

our medicine has been gone for months and we can't re-up until we get a little more financially stable (after dh adjusts his withholdings--which he seems to be taking his time doing...)

anyway...today i've yelled, cried, locked my son out of the bathroom where i just collapsed, and even spanked him on the butt.









i feel so at the end of my rope...i know if i just had a little bit i would be feeling so much better, so much more patient. i've been struggling with this since we've had to stop, and today it has just all come to a head.

after all this time i never REALLY thought i was self-medicating...but i was. and now i'm stuck in this rut, and feeling terrible. and the more terrible i feel, the crankier i am and my son is the only one here and getting the brunt of it, which of course just makes me feel more terrible.

at this point we're both sitting here crying.

some kind words please mommas.


----------



## MountainMamaGC

Aw Chirp. I know that frustration. I dont like spanking either, but I have had a few slip ups where I have swatted my DD. I lose my cool and yell at her too. We have both cried together a few times. Dont be so hard on yourself. Your LO forgives you and still loves you. We are not perfect. Kids can be very frustrating even for those that do not "self-medicate".


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lydiah* 
Aw Chirp. I know that frustration. I dont like spanking either, but I have had a few slip ups where I have swatted my DD. I lose my cool and yell at her too. We have both cried together a few times. Dont be so hard on yourself. Your LO forgives you and still loves you. We are not perfect. Kids can be very frustrating even for those that do not "self-medicate".









My thoughts exactly!


----------



## yippiehippie

Chirp:







so sorry you're having such a rough time, we've all been there (i'm there all the time







). I noticed you're preggers, me too, and i'm sure that doesn't help...sometimes i don't know what i'll do when i'm preggers and already have kids--it's so easy to break down when you're alone, but w/your child around I can't imagine! I wish i could share my supply w/you


----------



## Kailey's mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
mommas i'm having a really tough time today...and the one friend i have near here is out of town.

our medicine has been gone for months and we can't re-up until we get a little more financially stable (after dh adjusts his withholdings--which he seems to be taking his time doing...)

anyway...today i've yelled, cried, locked my son out of the bathroom where i just collapsed, and even spanked him on the butt.









i feel so at the end of my rope...i know if i just had a little bit i would be feeling so much better, so much more patient. i've been struggling with this since we've had to stop, and today it has just all come to a head.

after all this time i never REALLY thought i was self-medicating...but i was. and now i'm stuck in this rut, and feeling terrible. and the more terrible i feel, the crankier i am and my son is the only one here and getting the brunt of it, which of course just makes me feel more terrible.

at this point we're both sitting here crying.

some kind words please mommas.






































Ok, let me put some things into perspective here. If you were prescribed zoloft, or zanax for instance, the zanax itself costs around 33 dollars per month. The zoloft is usually covered by insurance. So you kindof have a choice, you can spend 33 dollars of zanax which is not natural, and addictive OR you can spend 25 bucks on some marijuna, use it as needed, especially on days like this. Just something to think about. Tonight, please try to do something relaxing. Maybe a movie, and some good cuddle time with your little one. It will be okay. I'm sorry you are having a rough day


----------



## Carter'sMummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Hi I just wanted to say from a growers stand point Chronic is a classification of THC leavels - as apposed to Schwag . but alot of people get it confused with Hydro , just like people will say Organic when they mean in soil. Of course Soil can be organic . I hear all the time "is this Hydro or Organic " or "Is it Hydro or Chronic " But things take on definitions all thier own in other areas . Hear if the MJ is mixed or cut with another drug we say Laced
Peace


ooo, where i am chronic is cocaine and weed together in a joint

thanks yippiehippie..ill keep an eye out!

for me when im high, i love going out and interacting with ppl. im much more talkative. i went skating high...lots of fun! lol i enjoy observing the world through another mindset

and chirp, no body's perfect..we all get frustrated, dont be so hard on yourself. think of all the wonderful things you do for your son instead of the slip-ups..i can guarentee the good outweigh the bad!


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carter'sMummy* 
ooo, where i am chronic is cocaine and weed together in a joint

Yeah, that's what I was told. It's like a specific warning before you hit it, and I have never heard anyone use "kind" and "chronic" interchangeably before. Of course, I'm not a grower or anything of the sort, I'm just a woman with green dreams at this point.


----------



## mauinokaoi

orange peels will keep it moist


----------



## chirp

thanks for your replies everyone...i was really feeling down that day.

the next day was just fine, and without the green stuff. i'd probably still feel better with it, but thankfully hubby changed his withholdings yesterday, so within two paychecks it should be reflected and we should be able to afford something!!!

as for the chronic talk...we always just used the word chronic to refer to really really good bud. anything else we just called "laced" or "wet" (although wet specifically refers to the blunt being dipped in formaldehyde (or something like that...YUCK!!)


----------



## MountainMamaGC

I found a good connection with organic stuff. I am still pretty conflicted, but its there if I need it. Somebody went out on a limb for me. That person has been bringing me presents and I totally appreciate it.

I can say that it works like nothing else for pain. My crohns is getting out of hand and it helps a lot. I can function, I can be the parent I used to be. I can clean the house. I can take my daughter for a walk outside. When I speak to my husband or child there is no pain (which get confused for anger) behind it. If thats wrong then I dont know what right is. I still get the anxiety for the first 10-15 min, but when it goes I feel good.


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
as for the chronic talk...we always just used the word chronic to refer to really really good bud. anything else we just called "laced" or "wet" (although wet specifically refers to the blunt being dipped in formaldehyde (or something like that...YUCK!!)

Around here it still occasionally means that a joint has been dipped in formaldehyde or embalming fluid, but in general "wet" means it's laced with PCP.


----------



## Carter'sMummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lydiah* 
I found a good connection with organic stuff. I am still pretty conflicted, but its there if I need it. Somebody went out on a limb for me. That person has been bringing me presents and I totally appreciate it.

I can say that it works like nothing else for pain. My crohns is getting out of hand and it helps a lot. I can function, I can be the parent I used to be. I can clean the house. I can take my daughter for a walk outside. When I speak to my husband or child there is no pain (which get confused for anger) behind it. If thats wrong then I dont know what right is. I still get the anxiety for the first 10-15 min, but when it goes I feel good.


if it helps you function, then its right! im sorry you have to live with a painful condition. i do know some ppl with chronic conditions (mental and physical)that do feel anxiety in the beginning. honestly, i find the more frequent i smoke, the less the anxiety shows up because my body and mind becomes more accustomed to the high and knows what to expect. worth a try ( doesnt even need to be everyday!|)

and ewww yucky, how do ppl think its a good idea to mix god's good green herb with chemicals? lets keep it clean


----------



## Sweetmama26

Where I'm from Chronic just means really awesome bud, a joint laced with Coke is usually called a cocopuff here lol


----------



## Mamatolea

It's totally amusing to me how different names are such different things everywhere! And the kids here think they are so damn smart and I am an idiot when I don't get a new term they use..lol

Anyways, quick update~My wayward who was arrested is just fine. We talked to the officer and explained he is planning on starting school soon and the record would inhibit that. He agreed to drop it to a fine and a drug abuse class if *we* sponsored him(snicker). So it all worked out well <3 Thanks so much for everyone's well wishes and advice!

I am really sad that I haven't seen my IRL MJ mamas here in a LONG while and I am feeling the need to organize a Spring New England Green Mamas Camping Getaway! So if anyone is interested in joining us, I think it will be somewhere in MA(where it is a fine if caught with bud so no one will get arrested, JIC) and I am looking around at family friendly, earthy sited spots, so any suggestions are appreciated







And I would love it if everyone could try and make it, it shouldn't be a mega expensive weekend barring travel and we can all potluck, so it should be good <3 I need a chill with my magic mamas! <3 I am thinking mid-May or so. Warmer, but not massively hot yet!

*So anyone game?*


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
It's totally amusing to me how different names are such different things everywhere! And the kids here think they are so damn smart and I am an idiot when I don't get a new term they use..lol

Anyways, quick update~My wayward who was arrested is just fine. We talked to the officer and explained he is planning on starting school soon and the record would inhibit that. He agreed to drop it to a fine and a drug abuse class if *we* sponsored him(snicker). So it all worked out well <3 Thanks so much for everyone's well wishes and advice!

I am really sad that I haven't seen my IRL MJ mamas here in a LONG while and I am feeling the need to organize a Spring New England Green Mamas Camping Getaway! So if anyone is interested in joining us, I think it will be somewhere in MA(where it is a fine if caught with bud so no one will get arrested, JIC) and I am looking around at family friendly, earthy sited spots, so any suggestions are appreciated







And I would love it if everyone could
try and make it, it shouldn't be a mega expensive weekend barring travel and we can all potluck, so it should be good <3 I need a chill with my magic mamas! <3 I am thinking mid-May or so. Warmer, but not massively hot yet!

*So anyone game?*

Ahh, man that sounds fun...i'll have to hear all about it from you guys while i'm at home in newborn bliss!


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
It's totally amusing to me how different names are such different things everywhere! And the kids here think they are so damn smart and I am an idiot when I don't get a new term they use..lol

Anyways, quick update~My wayward who was arrested is just fine. We talked to the officer and explained he is planning on starting school soon and the record would inhibit that. He agreed to drop it to a fine and a drug abuse class if *we* sponsored him(snicker). So it all worked out well <3 Thanks so much for everyone's well wishes and advice!

I am really sad that I haven't seen my IRL MJ mamas here in a LONG while and I am feeling the need to organize a Spring New England Green Mamas Camping Getaway! So if anyone is interested in joining us, I think it will be somewhere in MA(where it is a fine if caught with bud so no one will get arrested, JIC) and I am looking around at family friendly, earthy sited spots, so any suggestions are appreciated







And I would love it if everyone could try and make it, it shouldn't be a mega expensive weekend barring travel and we can all potluck, so it should be good <3 I need a chill with my magic mamas! <3 I am thinking mid-May or so. Warmer, but not massively hot yet!

*So anyone game?*


Id love to do it but i am all the way in little ol GA. Don't know if i could escape for a trip that far


----------



## eilonwy

Yeah, it's doubtful I'd be able to make it to MA and I'm not all *that* far off in the grand scheme of things. Such a bummer.


----------



## MamaDoulaOwl

I enjoyed vaporizing marijuana during both my pregnancies. It was so helpful with morning sickness. Without it I would have barely been able to eat anything! I find it's also helpful now on those high stress days when I can't seem to lighten up or maintain a sense of humour about the constant work of mothering.


----------



## shishkeberry

Haven't really been here in a long long time! But now that I'm expecting #2 I'm starting to gravitate towards parenting boards again, especially Mothering. Though, to be honest, Mothering seems to be slower than it once was. Maybe that's just me? I don't know, it's been years since I was here on a regular basis.

So old-timey MJ mama saying hello! Though with this pregnancy I've decided to stop using MJ. It's not making me feel good this time around. I mean, I love MJ, but I don't really miss it all that much right now. The smell has been bothering me when my DF smokes it and when I do try to smoke/ingest some, I just feel like my stomach is full of drunk bees. It just goes to show you how vastly different two pregnancies can be. When I was pregnant with my DS MJ was the only thing that could keep my food down!

One thing that's nice about it is the low tolerance I will have once this LO is born! Looking forward to it!


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shishkeberry* 
Haven't really been here in a long long time! But now that I'm expecting #2 I'm starting to gravitate towards parenting boards again, especially Mothering. Though, to be honest, Mothering seems to be slower than it once was. Maybe that's just me? I don't know, it's been years since I was here on a regular basis.

So old-timey MJ mama saying hello! Though with this pregnancy I've decided to stop using MJ. It's not making me feel good this time around. I mean, I love MJ, but I don't really miss it all that much right now. The smell has been bothering me when my DF smokes it and when I do try to smoke/ingest some, I just feel like my stomach is full of drunk bees. It just goes to show you how vastly different two pregnancies can be. When I was pregnant with my DS MJ was the only thing that could keep my food down!

One thing that's nice about it is the low tolerance I will have once this LO is born! Looking forward to it!

i am also pregnant. this time around we are not smoking very much because of $$ issues. I have found my tolerance is super low, and because of this if I smoke too much I get light-headed and i have to sit down. so i am just taking that as meaning I shouldn't be smoking through this babe's development. whereas, like you, with my last pregnancy, it was the only thing that kept food down and kept me sane.

just goes to show, "marijuana addiction" is not what people make it out to be. my husband and i both can attest to how HABIT FORMING it can be. But it's been easier for him and I to take a break off the







than it was for him and I to quit cigarettes.

Which, btw, for any of those who remember we were just waiting for my husband to change his withholdings to put a little more money in our pockets--well that FINALLY went through and we had our first session in a while last night. Like I said, I can only smoke a tiny bit at this point, but it felt so good to have our meds back.


----------



## Sweetmama26

WB shishkeberry


----------



## shishkeberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
But it's been easier for him and I to take a break off the







than it was for him and I to quit cigarettes.

Oh, don't I know it! I still haven't managed to quit cigarettes completely. I have stopped *buying* them, and that goes a toward a great deal, but I live with people that smoke and my DF smokes so sometimes it's hard not to ask someone for one or two.







I never managed to quit with my DS and he was a very small baby and I've always felt super guilty about it. He has certainly caught up by now and I don't think he has any lingering issues over it, but man, I felt like a terrible mother when he came out at only 5 lbs.

It's very hard to quit smoking cigarettes when you've smoked since you were 14. I am trying my very best, though.


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shishkeberry* 
Oh, don't I know it! I still haven't managed to quit cigarettes completely. I have stopped *buying* them, and that goes a toward a great deal, but I live with people that smoke and my DF smokes so sometimes it's hard not to ask someone for one or two.







I never managed to quit with my DS and he was a very small baby and I've always felt super guilty about it. He has certainly caught up by now and I don't think he has any lingering issues over it, but man, I felt like a terrible mother when he came out at only 5 lbs.

*It's very hard to quit smoking cigarettes* when you've smoked since you were 14. I am trying my very best, though.

i managed to quit cigarettes cold turkey. it was hard but i was motivated by my pregnancy (although I know many women who were just as dedicated as I was who couldn't quit...so no judgments here, mama.)

In the end it was the unbelievable, insatiable feeling of wanting a cigarette that made me quit. I couldn't believe that something could have that much of a hold on me. It made me ANGRY!!! I got pissed off at cigarettes and never went back. LOL. So have pity on yourself mama. It's the cigarettes. They're made to be that addictive. Pity yourself, get angry at the cigs and the companies!!!

For DH it was a lot harder, and he does still have the occassional social cigarette ubt our son doesn't see it, or even smell it or anything so I just look the other way (mostly).

It also doesn't help that you live with smokers. That makes it a billion times harder.


----------



## karika

Hi there! I haven't been around MDC much but have been catching up a bit lately. I am a huge advocate for legalizing drugs. I personally have been unable to partake for some time due to cost issues and I have decided I am against buying cannabis. I want to be able to grow my own, legally. I could pursue a mm card in my state, and I may, but just really wanted to say hey ya'll! There is quite a bit of hope for us with CA contemplating legalizing... also Nevada.... I may move







I use cannabis for headaches, tummy upset, migraines, mood stabilization, relaxing, helping with appetite, helping go to sleep, making a game of chutes and ladders more fun.... hopefully I will feel free enough to do this again soon. Keep up the good work, and burn one for me...


----------



## Sweetmama26

Not on the subject of MJ but well it kind of is CANADA JUST WON GOLD IN MEN'S OLYMPIC HOCKEY!!!! I should go smoke a big FATTY to celebrate!


----------



## yippiehippie

For me, it was luckily kinda easy to give up cigs when i got pregnant bc they started sounding (and smelling) real bad to me-i just kinda stopped wanting them, thank goodness.
Smoking mj, however is a different story...i dont smoke much, i use a vaporizer and i really don't believe it harms the baby. In fact, it would have harmed him more w/o it bc i don't know if i would have been able to eat. Also, i've had such a rough pregnancy (mentally and physically) that i think i would have turned him into one big stress ball! It's proven that poor diet, sadness, and stress harm babies, but it''s not proven that mj does









Anyway, i'm quite happy right now bc we just got a new vap (other one just stopped working







) and it works well


----------



## Kailey's mom

Hey, quick question that I have not yet researched. My mom and I were having a debate on which was worse, smoking cigarettes vs smoking pot. We both agreed that pot would be the better. Have there been any studies, or does anyone know if smoking pot would cause things like lung cancer? Is weed safer if you for instance use a bong? I guess injesting it would be the ultimate.. Just curious, and would love to hear if it does NOT cause lung cancer, breathing issues, etc. Thanks


----------



## simple living mama

Kelly's mom... Hello. If you go to the beginning of this thread on page 1, mama516/419 has put up some really great links that will answer your question in detail. Check it out.


----------



## yippiehippie

Kailey's mom: First off, i definitely agree that you should check out those websites-you'll find tons of info. It's actually quite overwhelming! Overall, it seems that so many people are out to prove that it's bad, but for every study they've done trying to conclude it, there's one that reverses it! Cigarettes, on the other hand have been continuously proven to cause so many issues...to the point you shouldn't even classify it w/weed-tobacco is just plain bad for you! (and, yes, i was a cig smoker!)
Anything (other than oxygen) you inhale into your lungs is prob not good, and mj is no exception. Some ppl wont even go near regular wick candles, for fear of inhaling their smoke. If you want to be a little "safer", i recommend a vaporizer- it doesn't heat it up enough to burn it so you're not "smoking" but rather inhaling THC vapors. Or, ingesting it: this way you also aren't inhaling any smoke, but mj is fat soluble, not water, that's why you must cook it first w/butter or fat instead of just eating it









IMO there is nothing wrong w/"God's green"! If i thought at all there was i wouldn't do it while preggers. On that note, i do feel a llittle guilty if i _smoke_ it.


----------



## Kailey's mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
Kailey's mom: First off, i definitely agree that you should check out those websites-you'll find tons of info. It's actually quite overwhelming! Overall, it seems that so many people are out to prove that it's bad, but for every study they've done trying to conclude it, there's one that reverses it! Cigarettes, on the other hand have been continuously proven to cause so many issues...to the point you shouldn't even classify it w/weed-tobacco is just plain bad for you! (and, yes, i was a cig smoker!)
Anything (other than oxygen) you inhale into your lungs is prob not good, and mj is no exception. Some ppl wont even go near regular wick candles, for fear of inhaling their smoke. If you want to be a little "safer", i recommend a vaporizer- it doesn't heat it up enough to burn it so you're not "smoking" but rather inhaling THC vapors. Or, ingesting it: this way you also aren't inhaling any smoke, but mj is fat soluble, not water, that's why you must cook it first w/butter or fat instead of just eating it









IMO there is nothing wrong w/"God's green"! If i thought at all there was i wouldn't do it while preggers. On that note, i do feel a llittle guilty if i _smoke_ it.

I just quit smoking cigarettes, and thought about getting some green to help with the increased anxiety and withdrawl.. then of course my mom was telling me how it is equally as bad as cigarettes. I've been cigarette free for 9 days!! thanks for the info. I've never seen a vaporizer, do you mean those big things you fill with water when you are sick, plug them in?? I live under a rock huh


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
I just quit smoking cigarettes, and thought about getting some green to help with the increased anxiety and withdrawl.. then of course my mom was telling me how it is equally as bad as cigarettes. I've been cigarette free for 9 days!! thanks for the info. I've never seen a vaporizer, do you mean those big things you fill with water when you are sick, plug them in?? I live under a rock huh

















Good job!! If you can make it 9 days, you can do it!! MJ should help a lot with the quitting process. It sure helped me. It's not equally as bad as cigs, imo. If you think about it this way - 20 cigs per pack, right? Nobody I know smokes 20 joints a day. If you give up cigarettes and smoke even 2 or 3 joints a day (which is a lot, imo) you save your body from 17 or 18 cigs worth of smoke! I think you are on the right track. Do what feels right for you - even if others don't agree!







Here you can find out more on what vaporizers are about. Good luck mama =)

Peace & green love mamas!!


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
If you think about it this way - 20 cigs per pack, right? Nobody I know smokes 20 joints a day. If you give up cigarettes and smoke even 2 or 3 joints a day (which is a lot, imo) you save your body from 17 or 18 cigs worth of smoke!

In fairness, while I know no one who smokes twenty _joints_ a day I know plenty of people who smoke at least that much weed when given the opportunity to do so-- they just prefer glassware.







The thing that I find most fascinating is that the people I know who are the most functional while high are most inclined to do more, while the people who are least functional smoke the least. It's not like, say, alcohol or cigarettes where everyone just does as much as they're inclined to do regardless of how well they're able to function. I was chatting with a good friend of mine who likes to smoke occasionally, and applauding him for cutting back-- he gets *nothing* done when he's high, he's fun and sweet but utterly useless.







Meanwhile another friend of mine would smoke a whole bowl every hour and a half if he was able to afford it, and in fact did so while working a physically and mentally demanding job for at least 8 or 9 hours a day. It's almost like weed is somewhat self-limiting in that regard.


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
In fairness, while I know no one who smokes twenty _joints_ a day I know plenty of people who smoke at least that much weed when given the opportunity to do so-- they just prefer glassware.







The thing that I find most fascinating is that the people I know who are the most functional while high are most inclined to do more, while the people who are least functional smoke the least. It's not like, say, alcohol or cigarettes where everyone just does as much as they're inclined to do regardless of how well they're able to function. I was chatting with a good friend of mine who likes to smoke occasionally, and applauding him for cutting back-- he gets *nothing* done when he's high, he's fun and sweet but utterly useless.







Meanwhile another friend of mine would smoke a whole bowl every hour and a half if he was able to afford it, and in fact did so while working a physically and mentally demanding job for at least 8 or 9 hours a day. It's almost like weed is somewhat self-limiting in that regard.









i know people who are totally useless who smoke waaay too much pot and know that the pot effects them, but they don't care. But I also think those same people suffer from depression or something (that the pot isn't helping, obviously).

i get your point though. I AM a better housekeeper when I'm high. Probably a better mommy too, although I like to think I'm a fairly good momma most of the time!!

I'm better at multitasking, keeping on track (yes! i said it! weed does not make me spacey if I'm doing housework or other kinds of work! it only makes me lose track during conversations!!) I'm better at assessing and thinking about my pending tasks strategically, and I whine about what I have to do less because I actually enjoy things like cleaning the oven when I'm high. LOL!!! I love attention to detail!!

BUT...if i smoke before 9:30-10 in the am I AM USELESS. So I self-regulate. Unless it's a rainy sunday morning and we've got all the fixin's for a giant breakfast and no reason to keep the oven cleaned. Then I indulge!


----------



## eilonwy

That's fascinating to me.







Maybe my friends are just more mature than average?








It made for very interesting conversation; I was at a party where everyone was either a smoker or very respectful of those who did. There was one guy who didn't like the smell, so it was vaporized for his sake... but then the fellow who didn't particularly care for vaporizers was accommodated too (our host found a safe outdoor space for him). There were some occasional/social smokers (among them the friend who knows how useless he is, so he only smokes at parties-- and only if he knows he won't have to be a grownup), some regular smokers, and some heavy smokers... but everyone smoked according to what they were able to accomplish while high. "I love smoking, but I can't do anything when I'm high so I wait until the weekends" or "I smoke all the time, but I'm very functional, I've got a full-time job and it goes really well" and so on. Even the people who didn't smoke were very accepting/accommodating of the whole deal, and in my experience smokers are the same way-- very accepting of everyone's personal comfort levels. I've never seen anything like the "It'll make you feel good" commercials from pot users-- they just aren't about pressuring people that way.

Have I mentioned here that I love my friends? I love my friends! They rock.














They'd rock more if they could get me a steady supply of my own... but we're working on it.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
I just quit smoking cigarettes, and thought about getting some green to help with the increased anxiety and withdrawl.. then of course my mom was telling me how it is equally as bad as cigarettes. I've been cigarette free for 9 days!! thanks for the info. I've never seen a vaporizer, do you mean those big things you fill with water when you are sick, plug them in?? I live under a rock huh









LOL! no, it's not the same, i have to call that a humidifier now bc dh looks at me funny when i ask him to fill the vaporizer w/water (this type of vap doesn't require water like the humidifier type does)!
There's a few different types, go to your local head shop and they'll show you and how to use them. there's portable ones, but i use one that we plug in and it's a box and you fill a tube w/a bowl on one end, then put it on the box and breath through the tube, hard to explain!
Sometimes, though, i just really enjoy the sensation of smoking, like you prob will (i gave up cigs 8 months ago upon finding out i was preggers, and, yeah, it helps to smoke mj). In that case it's nice to have an occasional joint or smoke from a pipe. IMO cigarettes are much worse-congrats on giving them up!!

AFM, i can go either way when high, i'm productive if i get right up, but can be lazy and relaxed with it too. It really depends on what my mindset is b4 smoking! In the eve it helps me relax and eat and sleep, during the day (though i very rarely smoke dureing the day) it helps yucky tasks turn fun!


----------



## maminatural

I know exactly what you mean, eilonwy...

Although I'm sure there might be folks who smoke and are lazy... I'd say that tends to happen more with younger people... It makes sense to me that while one is older and have more responsibilities, it is for different reasons that one would smoke. It's not like you're just hanging out smoking weed in your High School's backyard anymore.

I am one of those that should probably smoke more than I do because I am way more productive but in a very calm and spiritual way when I smoke my meds... I can focus better, I have a better outlook and can totally do my domestic duties better.

On the other hand, I also know those like my babydaddy who tends to suffer from depression (though he doesn't admit it) and hasn't smoked for a long time cause he fears being knocked out by it... the effect is way different for him.

On another topic... I realized I can't roll a joint! I broke my beautiful glass pipe the other day, it fell from where I had left it and I was so bummed out, especially because I can't be spending $20+ on another one.... Luckily, babydaddy is great at rolling them ;-).


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maminatural* 
I am one of those that should probably smoke more than I do because I am way more productive but in a very calm and spiritual way when I smoke my meds... I can focus better, I have a better outlook and can totally do my domestic duties better.

Yeah, that's me. It's one of the reasons that not having any is so depressing.









Quote:

On another topic... I realized I can't roll a joint! I broke my beautiful glass pipe the other day, it fell from where I had left it and I was so bummed out, especially because I can't be spending $20+ on another one.... Luckily, babydaddy is great at rolling them ;-).
I asked about this earlier in the thread, and someone linked me to some very reasonably-priced pieces on Etsy, of all places. You might also consider a dugout & one-hitter-- they're very sturdy.


----------



## ~D~

Miss you mamas!







Are we ready for Spring yet? It's been sunny & warm here







hope ya'll are happy & peaceful & full of magic







love!!!


----------



## eilonwy

I love spring.







The weather has been nice and the kids have been outdoors. I've been dead sober, but it's a lot easier to deal with when we can open windows.


----------



## yippiehippie

Almost time for a Spring thread! It's been so nice, i've been enjoying it as well. The forecast in my area calls for snow tomorrow, though







. Oh well, at least it can't last long, right?! My baby shower is next weekend and i was really hoping for some warmer weather









Hope everyone's supply is good-min'es not, we've been scraping and are forced to get the expensive stuff today, which sucks since DH has only worked one day this week and this is my last week til maternity leave. The good news is we have relatives driving in and bringing us a bunch from AZ where it's actually good and cheap







...can't wait!


----------



## eilonwy

My supply is nonexistent. It's depressing, but like I said it's a lot easier to deal with when I can open windows.







I've got relatives coming to visit from AZ too, but they are almost unbelievably "straight". I can say with almost 100% certainty that if I asked my brother to bring me some, he would faint dead away.







He was totally freaked out to hear me *talk* about smoking when we shared an apartment. One of his friends said, "You smoke and *he* gets paranoid? How does that work?"







My mother, though she has never tried it, is much more laid back but my brother has always been super tense. He's a Virgo, he worries.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
My supply is nonexistent. It's depressing, but like I said it's a lot easier to deal with when I can open windows.







I've got relatives coming to visit from AZ too, but they are almost unbelievably "straight". I can say with almost 100% certainty that if I asked my brother to bring me some, he would faint dead away.







He was totally freaked out to hear me *talk* about smoking when we shared an apartment. One of his friends said, "You smoke and *he* gets paranoid? How does that work?"







My mother, though she has never tried it, is much more laid back but my brother has always been super tense. He's a Virgo, he worries.









Sorry to hear, wish i could share







...i'm lucky to have MIL that loves it







and i have quite a few others in my fam that do too, it sure makes everyone easier to deal with during any family issues!


----------



## Dustyblue

I'm so excited to have found this thread!







I hardly ever post on MDC but wow, I seriously relate to the women here. I've been so stressed/scared about this for years, PLEASE tell me what you think. No holds barred!

I'm 35, DP is 36 & we've been smoking since we've been together (10 years) and before. We love it, LOVE IT!! We both have anxiety issues (me far worse than him) and nothing works like mj. I also suffer from depression (it's genetic, my family's full of it) and take 50mg zoloft daily. Now we want to have babies, and both want to seriously reduce/quit the mj. I can't/won't quit anti-depressants, so I'll have to research zoloft & preg, but that's a different thread









I'm terrified of quitting mj. Reducing is ok.... but none at all scares me. For the last year or so I've felt better than I ever have, using zoloft, good diet & health supplements & mj. Oh- and I've almost quit cigs. I only have the odd one if there's no mj









I know people use it for nausea but I don't want to use that as an excuse. But I've had MS before (I've terminated a preg before- pls no flames) and boy, if I get that sick again I don't think I'll be able to hold back.

Am I nuts considering babies when I have to a) go down to almost no mj at all unless desperate & b) take anti-d's as well?

Has anyone been like this? I worry so much that if I can't do all this I shlouldn't be a mother.... but we want to be parents so badly. What do you think?

Love
Bee


----------



## eilonwy

I was wondering... isn't it officially spring?







Hi Dustyblue!







I've got no advice for you, but someone else probably will.


----------



## Dustyblue

Lol! I was wondering the same thing..... if it's autumn in Australia where I am, shouldn't it be spring in the US? I think?

On that topic, doesn't the US have different start/end dates for the seasons? In Aust it's just:

Autumn (mar, apr, may)
Winter (jun, jul, aug)
Spring (sept, oct, nov)
Summer (dec, jan, feb)

But think it's diff in the US? (apart from being reversed)

Sorry, just rambling


----------



## yippiehippie

Hi Dustyblue! I am 37w preggers, 30, and have been smokin for yrs, so I'd like to offer you my opinion/advice. First off, why is it that you guys want to stop? R u scared of it harming baby?
You're definitely NOt nuts-if you want a child, definitely go for it







. I have depression in my family as wwell and was on prozac for a few yrs (but have been off for 4yrs and doing well without







). I have to warn you that pregnancy for people like that w/high hormone flucuations can be very mentally challenging. There's times i can cry a few times a day! MJ helps DRASTICALLY and the effects are immediate! Though weed hasn't conclusively proven to be harmful to the baby, stress and drastic moodiness has!
I also don't think nauseasness is an "excuse". I don't really feel the need to justify MJ, as no one on this board should. Once again, poor diet is proven to be harmful to baby. In my first tri, i would have barely gotten anything down some days w/o it!
Most ppl will tell yyou to ask yourself if the benefits outweigh the risks (and only YOU can be the judge of that). For me, MJ's benefits do. Honestly, there are many more issues i worry about harming my baby (pesticides, environment, hormones and additives in foods, etc.) than MJ. When I got pregnant, I immediately gave up cigs and beer (2 of my formal staples) and researched everything I wasn't sure about.
Since you were able to give up cigs and transform your diet than I'm sure you're strong enough to give up MJ, if you are committed. I worry, though, that when you're out you smoke cigs and i'm sure you don't want to get back into that







I wish i did, but have no tips on quitting. The only times i've quit MJ is when i've really wanted to so good luck! Keep us updated


----------



## Dustyblue

Thanks so much for your reply. How exciting for you- a homebirth next month! Envious I am!









Yeeahh, we're a little scared of harming the baby during preg/breastfeeding. Even though every serious study I've read suggests there are no appreciable risk. I've known 5 women who've smoked (a little or a lot) during preg & their kids seem absolutely healthy & happy to me.

Also it's just that I don't want my small kids being familiar/used to bongs & bowls & scissors etc... plenty of time for that, if they want, when they're teenagers.

It's great you're doing so well w/out the anti'd.. really an achievement I think! I've found a good varied diet & fish oil helps A LOT, but I've tried weaning from zoloft 50mg.... and I'm a much better, more functional person with it.

You know, I still haven't decided how far I'll go here... if I'll seriously commit to giving up (I'm committed to reducing). It really IS a risk/benefit analysis.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
Hi Dustyblue! I am 37w preggers, 30, and have been smokin for yrs, so I'd like to offer you my opinion/advice. First off, why is it that you guys want to stop? R u scared of it harming baby?
You're definitely NOt nuts-if you want a child, definitely go for it







. I have depression in my family as wwell and was on prozac for a few yrs (but have been off for 4yrs and doing well without







). I have to warn you that pregnancy for people like that w/high hormone flucuations can be very mentally challenging. There's times i can cry a few times a day! MJ helps DRASTICALLY and the effects are immediate! Though weed hasn't conclusively proven to be harmful to the baby, stress and drastic moodiness has!
I also don't think nauseasness is an "excuse". I don't really feel the need to justify MJ, as no one on this board should. Once again, poor diet is proven to be harmful to baby. In my first tri, i would have barely gotten anything down some days w/o it!
Most ppl will tell yyou to ask yourself if the benefits outweigh the risks (and only YOU can be the judge of that). For me, MJ's benefits do. Honestly, there are many more issues i worry about harming my baby (pesticides, environment, hormones and additives in foods, etc.) than MJ. When I got pregnant, I immediately gave up cigs and beer (2 of my formal staples) and researched everything I wasn't sure about.
Since you were able to give up cigs and transform your diet than I'm sure you're strong enough to give up MJ, if you are committed. I worry, though, that when you're out you smoke cigs and i'm sure you don't want to get back into that







I wish i did, but have no tips on quitting. The only times i've quit MJ is when i've really wanted to so good luck! Keep us updated

You are right!- my turning to cigs is a worry. I really don't want to start that again. But I guess/hope it just depends how bad you want the end result (ie healthy babe). Cigs don't do mum or baby any good. MJ on the other hand, honestly does go me good (apart from the lung aspects







)

Anyway, thanks again SO much for your reply. Big best wishes for your little one's arrival


----------



## eilonwy

Dustyblue: In terms of risk-benefit analysis, there's something else to consider that you may not be aware of. When you're pregnant, your cravings and aversions can often let you know what your body needs and what it doesn't. Many women have a hard time quitting smoking until they get pregnant and then, suddenly, the mere thought of a cigarette is enough to completely turn your stomach. The same thing may happen with marijuana-- you might crave/desire more, or you might find reduction happens automatically and with little/no effort on your part.

It's sort of like the end of days, you'll find vegans craving rare steaks and confirmed carnivores subsisting entirely on salads. You never know what will happen, and every pregnancy is different. With my first I could taste caffeine and couldn't tolerate it in my diet at all, but I ate Brussels sprouts (which had previously disgusted me) by the pound. With my third, I craved HOT sauce all the time, and nothing was spicy enough for me even though before that I had been okay with occasional forays into moderate spiciness.







You may go through all this worrying and find that when you get there, you don't want to smoke anything at all. You might decide that a single 'special' treat a day is plenty, too.







You never know.


----------



## yippiehippie

Good point, Rynna...I quit cigs the day i found out i was preggers and w/in a week the smell detested me and i didn't want one at all and still dont. Our bodies really are amazing







(then again i can't get enough sweets and never had a sweet tooth before and i know that's not good for me!)


----------



## dinahx

Also, Dusty, no combustion is best for pregnancy, there are other ways to use cannabis medicinally (vape, tincture). Food for thought. No need to have a child around bongs & bowls if you don't use them either. No amount of combustion is really healthy, this might be a great time to cut out combustion completely.

Re: Zoloft, there is an association with Birth Defects, however many mothers do take it or other anti-depressants thru pregnancy. Seems like the best thing to do would be to arrange a pre conception consultation.


----------



## ~D~

Just wondered if anyone was thinking about starting a Spring thread?









ETA: Think I'll just start one =) Come on over to the Spring Thread, mamas!!


----------



## ~D~

"When you return to this mundane sphere from your visionary world, you would seem to leave a Neapolitan spring for a Lapland winter - to quit paradise for earth - heaven for hell! Taste the hashish, guest of mine - taste the hashish!" - Alexander Dumas

***
Our Standing Message:
***
Our purpose is to Support, Educate & Share information regarding the Many Common & UnCommon Uses and Abuses of Cannabis/Marijuana.

We speak about News Currents, Media, "Medical" Marijuana, State Legislation, Parenting, Breastfeeding, Legal Issues, Spirituality, Plant Uses and Preparations, Opinion, Fact and Truth.

We promote the use of this wonderful Medicinal Plant for Appetite Stimulant, Spiritual Centering, Treating the symptoms of Morning Sickness, Chronic pain, Glaucoma and possibly Curing/Reversing Cancer, AIDS etc... Countless Citizens find this plant medically useful and less harmful than disease causing prescription and over the counter DRUGS.

We are also discussing Hemp another misunderstood plant & seed, which has many wonderful non-medicinal uses < Fiber, Fuel, Plastics, Nutritional Value etc...> This is also illegal to cultivate in much of the U.S.
Also the subjects of spending less money on the "WAR" against Marijuana.
Many governments attempt to mis-inform and discourage Right Education and Safe Access to Marijuana. We Say... Use all things in harmony with yourself and others.

As this is a public forum and may be viewed by anyone with internet access, please be mindful what you post on this topic. Everyone has different comfort levels and we wouldn't want to discourage anyone from joining us. So... please Speak, Act, and Medicate responsibly.
Also, remember the UA:
Quote:
Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
Welcome to our forum, newcomers, and enjoy!

Here is a list of useful links:
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...marijuana.html
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...ana-side3.html
http://www.norml.org/
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/study.php
http://www.medicalcannabis.com/pregnancy.htm
http://www.greenmedicinegroup.org/pages/2/index.htm
http://www.medicalmj.org/
http://www.wamm.org/medicinalbenefits.htm
http://www.medicalmarijuanaprocon.org/
http://www.drugwarfacts.org/medicalm.htm
http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/medical/
http://americanmarijuana.org/
http://www.mpp.org/site/c.glKZLeMQIs....BF78/Home.htm
http://www.maps.org/mmj/
http://www.aclu.org/drugpolicy/medma...s20060124.html
http://www.cannabisnews.com/cgi-bin/...sread.pl?25000


----------



## ~D~

Hope I did it right!


----------



## chirp

i love the







but i also love carrots.

sub


----------



## Sweetmama26

Subbing!


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Hello! I'm subbing


----------



## Mama2Rio

hi! i'm 'around' mama's... just don't get much of a chance to write!
happy spring!


----------



## ~D~

Hey!! Was hoping you'd show up!! Happy spring to you too mama!!


----------



## simple living mama

So I had my first med mj spliff. How weird and yummy it was. Complete with packaging and a bar code. Did I say weird? I just can't believe for so many years feeling like a sneaky criminal when ever I would have a smoke and now it's not only becoming accepted but a part of peoples lives who never would have believed it was more than a drug for stoners. Not that their is anything wrong with that.

So it was rolled in this lovely cotton mallow and tasted like blueberries. So nice for getting rid of my normally very intense menstrual cramps. The problem I'm having though is not knowing whether or not it's organic. That is really important to me. So, Im hoping at some stage when it's excepted as a healing herb by the feds (ha-ha) that we can have standards put on it like you would with food. I mean if you are going to use it as medicine, what's the point if it's full of crappy pesticides?


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

Yay for spring!

Just got back from a trip to Amsterdam. It was so liberating to smoke legally. The strains were very different from what we have here as well. It was lovely. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## MommyBear

Subbing









So, my DP made an incredible bong from two Pom bottles. He's so creative.


----------



## simple living mama

Pictures Mommybear pictures!


----------



## eilonwy

Well, spring is decent thus far. I'm still pretty limited to random social occasions, but I'm okay with that. I should have more opportunities to socialize over the summer, and I'm more than okay with that.









I'm fascinated by the image of a spliff with a bar code.







Could you possibly post a picture of one, or message it to me? I'm just dreadfully curious.


----------



## MommyBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simple living mama* 
Pictures Mommybear pictures!

As you wish


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

That is creative! We are trying to cut back during the week on our consumption. We are going through alot, with 3 people smoking. So were trying to be more economical


----------



## APRTYSPECALANGEL

_*




























*_


----------



## libranbutterfly

Just dropping by. Still enjoying the green as needed, when I run out, we will not be buying more for awhile. DH doesnt have a job right now, and we want to TTC later this year (if he gets a job, obviously)

I know there aren't many studies about MJ use while PG, but i think someone discussed it in a previous thread. What are everyones thoughts. Because I use it to self medicate my lifelong bipolar and depression, I am worried about being off of it. I did it with both the girls, but life seems more stressful these days, so I am trying to keep my options open. It seems like it is safer for it to be vap'd? What about eating it (as in brownies)? I am just curious about thoughts and if anyone has any articles or statistics relating to this I'd love to see them.

Thanks,


----------



## RachelL321

Hey everyone.. kinda new to MDC, and just found this tribe! I am having DD2 in a few weeks and am very excited to be able to medicate again..


----------



## yippiehippie

Yay for spring
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *libranbutterfly* 
Just dropping by. Still enjoying the green as needed, when I run out, we will not be buying more for awhile. DH doesnt have a job right now, and we want to TTC later this year (if he gets a job, obviously)

I know there aren't many studies about MJ use while PG, but i think someone discussed it in a previous thread. What are everyones thoughts. Because I use it to self medicate my lifelong bipolar and depression, I am worried about being off of it. I did it with both the girls, but life seems more stressful these days, so I am trying to keep my options open. It seems like it is safer for it to be vap'd? What about eating it (as in brownies)? I am just curious about thoughts and if anyone has any articles or statistics relating to this I'd love to see them.

Thanks,

It seems that we talked about it a lot in the winter thread(?) I just had my baby last week and vaped throughout the pregnancy (smoked, too, before buying a vaporizer). My LO is wonderful and healthy!
Any study that's had bad results about MJ, there's another one to prove it wrong. There's a video on youtube, can anyone remember this? Its called something like Cannibus effects on pregancy. It was done on Jamaican women (since they are more open about it). The babies who's mamas smoked often scored higher on whatever tests they did.
For me, the benefits outweighed the risks-i had bad morning sickeness and mood swings/depression. MJhelped me eat and feel more calm. Some ppl take prescriptions or pills, I "medicate" w/mj when i can! If i thought it would harm my baby, i wouldn't do it, but i don't.
I do recommend not smoking if you're gonna...vaporizers and ingesting are the best ways to go. There's also lots of tea recipes on the internet.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelL321* 
Hey everyone.. kinda new to MDC, and just found this tribe! I am having DD2 in a few weeks and am very excited to be able to medicate again..









We are so glad you're here!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APRTYSPECALANGEL* 
_*




























*_









Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## ~D~

HAPPY 420!!









Is anyone celebrating in any way???


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

I am! Started when baby went down for nap.







total munchy tally: reisins, blow pop, swiss roll...omg help me!

when boys get home, gonna spark up more and watch a great movie. Watching Interview with the vampire now...mmmmm brad pitt.


----------



## shishkeberry

Happy holidays! I'm not celebrating this year, really (MJ has not been good to me this pregnancy) but we have company coming over after DS goes to sleep so my DP can celebrate properly.







:


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

You are an awesome momma! It would kill me to not be able to partake with my DH around







you are so sweet!


----------



## eilonwy

I'm not celebrating today; The stash is empty, as usual. Alas!







I probably won't get near anything until I run into a friend just before Beltaine. Have fun if you are celebrating, and have a puff for me.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I'm not celebrating today; The stash is empty, as usual. Alas!







I probably won't get near anything until I run into a friend just before Beltaine. Have fun if you are celebrating, and have a puff for me.








































Wish i could help ya out (as usual







)

AFM, i dont' know what i'd do w/o it right now...my baby's almost 2 weeks old and i am soooo sick w/complications from antibiotics i was taking. AND i am trying to recover from my stitches popping out a few days ago, OUCH


----------



## eilonwy

Oww.







I hope you're feeling better soon! After my third c-section I developed MRSA and had to have three surgeries to deal with that, plus a grand total of about seven weeks of obscene antibiotics.







I did it with morphine and other opiates.







Ironic to me that they will give you morphine, percocet, vicodin... but marijuana, which is well known to be much safer, is against the law.







It's just mind boggling.







If I had had weed instead of those pills, you'd better believe I'd have smoked it.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Oww.







I hope you're feeling better soon! After my third c-section I developed MRSA and had to have three surgeries to deal with that, plus a grand total of about seven weeks of obscene antibiotics.







I did it with morphine and other opiates.







Ironic to me that they will give you morphine, percocet, vicodin... but marijuana, which is well known to be much safer, is against the law.







It's just mind boggling.







If I had had weed instead of those pills, you'd better believe I'd have smoked it.









wow...here i thought i had it so bad! I know what you mean, though, i've had diarhea for about a wk on and off, they're testing me for c. diff. smoking helps much more than pepto or any other med i can take!


----------



## eilonwy

If you've already finished the antibiotics, you can get yourself regular again with a regimen of fiber and probiotics in conjunction with a low-sugar diet. I know that fiber seems counter-intuitive, but it REALLY helps to slow things down by absorbing a lot of the excess water in your stools. I usually use generic fiber capsules and/or, if they're on sale, those Metamucil fiber wafers (they actually taste pretty decent). There are way too many kinds of probiotics out there to mention, but as long as you get something refrigerated it will probably help a lot. The low-sugar diet is important to getting your system back into gear, though.

If you're still on the antibiotics, they'll still help but you have to make sure that there are at least two hours between any dose of probiotics and any dose of antibiotics. If you take them together, you'll kill the probiotics and utterly defeat the purpose. Best of luck, and feel free to toss this advice into the junk heap if it is of no use to you.







I won't be offended at all, it's just something I have intimate experience with and I hate to see others go through it!


----------



## yippiehippie

Rynna, you're good







...that's almost exactly what my MW suggested! I got off my antibiotics as soon as symptoms appeared, i'm taking tons of probiotics, and she even brought me some organic psylium husk for the fiber. I do wonder if i can get too much?
I've also gone off of dairy







and am on a bland diet of toast, rice, etc







(and MJ







)


----------



## MummaGaia

Hi all, Subbing!
Antibiotics can really do a number on you. As a holistic healer I highly highly recommend probiotics and lots of yogurt.

I just put my DS into his swing so it's time to relax and watch last night LOST. I hope you all are doing well, and looking forward to better weather! Here in New England we are getting one beautiful day followed by a rainy one. Today was wonderful, so of course the trade-off is that tomorrow is going to suck.

I love to read all of your posts even when I don't post very often. I know alot of moms and none of them partake of mj. It's good to not feel so alone in my choice to medicate naturally. Thanks guys!


----------



## yippiehippie

Mumagaia! How fun to have a holistic healer amongst us!
I often wonder how many of those mamas we know actually do partake but hide it. I think a lot more ppl than we know do...sad it's not "acceptable" in US society


----------



## eilonwy

If you get too much fiber, you'll feel full and a bit bloated. It's actually really good if you're trying to lose weight-- tons of fiber and water will fill you up and keep you that way for a long time.







If you get too much of the wrong kinds of fiber, you'll be gassy and miserable and that will suck. It's one of those things that your body can regulate, though. You usually know when to stop.







I hope you're feeling better soon!

Hi MummaGaia!







None of the moms I know around here partake either... though I have a strong, strong suspicion that most of them would try it if they knew that I did it.














At the very least, they'd give it some consideration.







And of course there are people like my mother, who don't partake and aren't terribly interested, but who are supportive of those who do.







In fact, most of my friends and relatives fall into that category, and that's pretty nice.


----------



## Mama2Rio

hey mamas

wondering if any one has tried this synthetic week. hubby bought this "king krypto" stuff because he's looking for a job and wants to be clean in case of a drug test.

i'm really reluctant to smoke it. when i try to look up ingredients on the net, it's not really clear as to what it is or what plant(s) it comes from.

i'm still breastfeeding and don't want to pass anything to LO if it can be dangerous. i hardly smoke any more to begin with because i notice LO doesn't sleep too well when i do smoke.

any one have any reliable information about this stuff or other 'synthetic weed'? if it was up to me i'd just smoke the real thing and know what it is instead of the mystery ingredients.


----------



## eilonwy

I've never tried it myself (nor encountered it in person) but my understanding is that it was not created as a weed substituted, and that it's not meant to be smoked at all.







I might try it given the opportunity, but I am not pregnant or breastfeeding. I'm with you-- it's probably safer and healthier to smoke actual weed while you're nursing.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 






























Wish i could help ya out (as usual







)

AFM, i dont' know what i'd do w/o it right now...my baby's almost 2 weeks old and i am soooo sick w/complications from antibiotics i was taking. AND i am trying to recover from my stitches popping out a few days ago, OUCH









Poor mama, so sorry to hear this hope you are better soon!







Congrats on the new babe







mine is almost exactly a year older and we really miss that newborn snuggly love!


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
If you get too much fiber, you'll feel full and a bit bloated. It's actually really good if you're trying to lose weight-- tons of fiber and water will fill you up and keep you that way for a long time.







If you get too much of the wrong kinds of fiber, you'll be gassy and miserable and that will suck. It's one of those things that your body can regulate, though. You usually know when to stop.







I hope you're feeling better soon!

Hi MummaGaia!







None of the moms I know around here partake either... though I have a strong, strong suspicion that most of them would try it if they knew that I did it.














At the very least, they'd give it some consideration.







And of course there are people like my mother, who don't partake and aren't terribly interested, but who are supportive of those who do.







In fact, most of my friends and relatives fall into that category, and that's pretty nice.









I live in Canada and I would say your experience is similar to everyone here







Most people have tried it and are quite blase about pot use - as long as you're not toking in public or flaunting it. All of my friends are professionals; very few of them frown on weed; far more frown on tobacco use!


----------



## PotreroHill

Hi Mamas









I have a couple of random questions for you:

Is there an odor when you use a vaporizer like there is with smoking?
Has anyone donated milk when they were partaking? What did you tell the recipient?
Thanks


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PotreroHill* 
Hi Mamas









I have a couple of random questions for you:

Is there an odor when you use a vaporizer like there is with smoking?
Has anyone donated milk when they were partaking? What did you tell the recipient?
Thanks









I don't know about your second Q, but as for the first, no, vaps dont smell like youre smoking. there is a bit of an odor, but it's different and it doesn't linger


----------



## maminatural

As a pp said, it is nice to know that we're not alone in our choice to medicate with this magical weed...

I'll share my story briefly (hopefully):

Smoked during pregnancy although much less than now, something like 2 or 3x's per week and I abstained for a couple of weeks before my due date. I had my dd by csection (attempted a vbac). My dd had a low birth weight compared to my son 9 yrs earlier (no use of mj then), she weighed a bit less than 6lbs but within a week had flourished completely and she is quite brilliant and well coordinated... (a little drama queen).

Totally think it's up to each mom to meditate on the idea of smoking during pregnancy and breastfeeding. I continued to increase my intake as I recuperated all the while exclusively breastfeeding for the first 6 months and then continued until she was nearly 2yrs old.

95% of the time I smoke alone for medicinal purposes and it maintains the household a little more in order, less stressful and not only do I feel better but so does everyone else in the home.

I know many who smoke including many women and moms.

It really needs to be decriminalized and legalized!


----------



## Mamatolea

Hi Mamas! Subbing to the new thread Diana so lovingly started for us <3 Not here much in person, but always in spirit! Hope you are all well and green!!!


----------



## eilonwy

I'm really looking forward to meeting up with my friend tomorrow!







Happy days are here again!







Goodness me, it's been a long, gray winter... but spring is looking green and joyful.







Blessed Beltaine!


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Blessed Beltaine!









To you too sister!!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I'm really looking forward to meeting up with my friend tomorrow!







Happy days are here again!







Goodness me, it's been a long, gray winter... but spring is looking green and joyful.







Blessed Beltaine!
































I know it's been a while for you!


----------



## eilonwy

Well, Beltaine was everything I hoped for and more.







I had an absolutely beautiful time with an amazing lover. It was an absolutely idyllic, magical time and I'm still bursting with love.


----------



## grdngdss

Hi Everyone,

I've been lurking for awhile and thought I'd say hello. I very much appreciate the openness of this group/thread and wish there were more of this IRL! As with many of you, I suspect many of my momma friends would partake but the social stigma has become pretty entrenched. I know personally, I don't share this side with many others, especially having a recent pregnancy during which I didn't indulge.

AFM, I am a WAHM to 2 boys 5.5 and 10 mos. They are amazing little guys. My DH is not of this persuasion but is open minded and good with my choices







. I am into gardening and have recently put in a veggie & flower garden in my backyard in the Phoenix area. I'm also very into yoga, cooking, journaling, etc. and feel that the occasional indulgence only adds to the mystery and magic of life...and it's a helluva creativity booster to boot!

We move quite a bit (every 5 years or so) for DH's work which makes it difficult to connect with other mommas who share a similar world view...

Happy Spring!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grdngdss* 
Hi Everyone,

I've been lurking for awhile and thought I'd say hello. I very much appreciate the openness of this group/thread and wish there were more of this IRL! As with many of you, I suspect many of my momma friends would partake but the social stigma has become pretty entrenched. I know personally, I don't share this side with many others, especially having a recent pregnancy during which I didn't indulge.

AFM, I am a WAHM to 2 boys 5.5 and 10 mos. They are amazing little guys. My DH is not of this persuasion but is open minded and good with my choices







. I am into gardening and have recently put in a veggie & flower garden in my backyard in the Phoenix area. I'm also very into yoga, cooking, journaling, etc. and feel that the occasional indulgence only adds to the mystery and magic of life...and it's a helluva creativity booster to boot!

We move quite a bit (every 5 years or so) for DH's work which makes it difficult to connect with other mommas who share a similar world view...

Happy Spring!










where in phx are you? DH and i just moved from phoenix in Nov. to be closer to my family, but we miss it terribly. We will probably be moving back this fall...maybe you'll still be around







.


----------



## grdngdss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 








where in phx are you? DH and i just moved from phoenix in Nov. to be closer to my family, but we miss it terribly. We will probably be moving back this fall...maybe you'll still be around







.

Hey former desert gal...I'm in north scottsdale/Bell & 56th st. area. It's nice here, but not quite as neighborhoody as my previous locales, Portland, OR and Austin, TX. I do appreciate the beautiful winters, but summers, well, that's another story.

Whereabouts did you move to? Let me know if you move back this way. Like minded local mommies are a very big plus and I currently know no one in our mindset here in town. Congrats on the new arrival. Must be great having family support locally.

Nite, nite!


----------



## eilonwy

I think my ex-SIL lives in Scottsdale. Small world.







I'm hoping to get out that way to visit her at some point, possibly this summer or next. It would be nice to bring the kids out to visit their cousins.







Actually it would probably be nicer to visit her over the winter, but who knows what traveling would be like for the trip home to PA?







We'll see.

So here's a pretty random question: Do any of you use marijuana for ritual purposes or as a meditative aid? Just to unwind after a long day, the way some people have a glass of wine, or do you use it primarily medicinally?


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

Eilonwy! I recongnize you from another tribe here!









I use it for relaxation. I have thought of starting meditating or being artistic during my MJ usage but i tend to get really tired and aroused so i just, for now, stick to playing Wii, watching a movie and having relations with my partner.


----------



## grdngdss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I think my ex-SIL lives in Scottsdale. Small world.







I'm hoping to get out that way to visit her at some point, possibly this summer or next. It would be nice to bring the kids out to visit their cousins.







Actually it would probably be nicer to visit her over the winter, but who knows what traveling would be like for the trip home to PA?







We'll see.

So here's a pretty random question: Do any of you use marijuana for ritual purposes or as a meditative aid? Just to unwind after a long day, the way some people have a glass of wine, or do you use it primarily medicinally?

Ha, that's funny! I'm originally from PA and going to visit my parents this summer with both boys. Getting out of the heat, sort of ; ) The winter is definitely the time to visit AZ, get a break from the cold and it's absolutely gorgeous here.

To answer your question, yes, when I'm fortunate enough to have something on hand, it is always enjoyed very intentionally - journaling, creating something, appreciating nature etc. I feel like it puts me in connection with my true self and cuts through all the mind-chatter that distracts me from being in the moment, if that makes sense.


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grdngdss* 
Hey former desert gal...I'm in north scottsdale/Bell & 56th st. area. It's nice here, but not quite as neighborhoody as my previous locales, Portland, OR and Austin, TX. I do appreciate the beautiful winters, but summers, well, that's another story.

Whereabouts did you move to? Let me know if you move back this way. Like minded local mommies are a very big plus and I currently know no one in our mindset here in town. Congrats on the new arrival. Must be great having family support locally.

Nite, nite!


Here's another AZ mama! lol! i'm in queen creek








far away on the other side of the valley. still trying to find other like-minded mamas, but cannabis is not an easy topic to bring up, lol.

anyway, i was visiting norml reciently and came across this website:

http://www.moms4marijuana.webs.com/

it made me smile.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

Just registered @ momsforMJ!

Going to see Iron Man 2 tonight. Going to medicate before I go. Am I a bad person? I am not driving btw. I have a DD.


----------



## crunchymomof2

Havent posted in a while. But had to share We got an Iolite portable vape. Wow really nice. I had seen it mentioned on here at some point an so dh ordered one. I likes


----------



## eilonwy

I'd probably medicate before going to movies... if I ever went to movies.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

haha aww eilonwy....i rarely go to movies. usually because I cant STAND to spend money on something I can get for free later. But i treated myself to a date with my BF and we ended up having ice cream, hot dogs, popcorn and pizza. Probably shouldn't have smoked up first LOL but even with the medication, Iron Man 2, was still pretty blah. Even Mickey Rorke didn't blow my socks off.


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
haha aww eilonwy....i rarely go to movies. usually because I cant STAND to spend money on something I can get for free later. But i treated myself to a date with my BF and we ended up having ice cream, hot dogs, popcorn and pizza. Probably shouldn't have smoked up first LOL but even with the medication, Iron Man 2, was still pretty blah. Even Mickey Rorke didn't blow my socks off.

We watch everything at home. The only thing I miss is the ridiculous popcorn(hubby makes some killer corn but it's just not the same, kwim??). I agree, Iron Man 2 was meh.

Hope everyone is well. I am excited to see the Rhody mamas this weekend




























I haven't seen you all since Big Man's bday last August, so I am totally narcing out! (And so sad about LJ, but we will keep in touch, and I am happy things are good for you now too)


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grdngdss* 
Hey former desert gal...I'm in north scottsdale/Bell & 56th st. area. It's nice here, but not quite as neighborhoody as my previous locales, Portland, OR and Austin, TX. I do appreciate the beautiful winters, but summers, well, that's another story.

Whereabouts did you move to? Let me know if you move back this way. Like minded local mommies are a very big plus and I currently know no one in our mindset here in town. Congrats on the new arrival. Must be great having family support locally.

Nite, nite!

We moved to kansas city...i'm from KS, but not KC and really don't love this town. Scottsdale is nice, very nice actually. I lived all over, phx, scottsdale, mesa, anthem, and love all of them really.
Mama2rio- I love Queen Creek, too! When we move back we're thinking of living there or close to there!

Quote:

So here's a pretty random question: Do any of you use marijuana for ritual purposes or as a meditative aid? Just to unwind after a long day, the way some people have a glass of wine, or do you use it primarily medicinally?
I definitely use it to unwind! I always look forward to evenings when DH gets home and we have good shows on TV and we can just veg out w/mj and dinner and TV! It sounds so lazy, but after a long day it's just the best







...it sure keeps me postive too! Oh, and I don't notice any change in my baby from the times i do vs. when i don't smoke (vap actually, i don't really "smoke" anymore).


----------



## salt_phoenix

hey mamas, I'm never on anymore, but had some questions that just BEGGED for this thread...







please forgive the longwindedness

I would like to hear experiences from heavy/long term medical smokers about quitting. I would consider myself a heavy/long term smoker, but have quit a few times for various reasons. The first time a month before my LO was born for 1 mo. before until 1 mo. after- for obvious reasons. The second time several weeks ago, because it just seemed I was medicating a lot more than really participating in anything else. I kind of felt like a person having to carry around oxygen in order to breathe at all... Sure, I'm still alive, but very cumbersome. I just felt like my body needed a "medication break".

The first time I didn't notice ANY withdrawal or cravings whatsoever. In fact, it really drove it home just how safe this medication is. THIS time, however, I have been plagued with some days of severe anxiety (one of the reasons for medicating at all) severe headaches and fatigue. Not constant, but enough that it made me wonder about the role MJ might be playing in it. It's not even every day.

I keep remembering how the cold turkey worked for me before and I didn't really have any of those symptoms, even though I was under a great deal of stress. This time, I am having "issues".

My questions:
Is there any info that you know of, by people FOR MJ use, that can give more insight? It seems all the info I can find on "withdrawal" or "quitting" is about buying into rehab and anti drug info... not exactly the people I trust to tell me the TRUTH about MJ effects, cutting down from overuse to "just" therapeutic use.
Have you experienced any "ill effects" from quitting mj and how long did it last? I am not convinced it's the quitting that is CAUSING these problems for me, (I have some other stuff going on that might be causing some of it) I do know MJ would help with them. I'm torn. :-(

I have cravings, but the cravings have more to do with wanting to alleviate my symptoms (headache, body pain, anxiety) than they did before I quit. It was PURE physical habit of: smoke before bfst, lunch, dinner & bed or whenever i have it







Like a cigarette smoker smokes









I'm struggling with re-starting mj use, because on the one hand, I would be highly medicated with dangerous pharms if I left it up to the HCP's, yet on the other hand, I don't want to be a broke, unmotivated pothead all of my days.







I'm in a better place than I WAS for limiting use to as needed basis because of my supportive environment, but I am honestly afraid to get back into that 16 hr. a day smoke fest pattern that I felt was so unhealthy for me. To me, that's no better than being strapped to an armload of pharms. It's the reason I stopped cold turkey... I didn't seem to be able to cut back while in the situation I was in before I stopped this time. I actually had to remove myself from my environment (house, dh, urban living) in order to detox. My detox period has involved lots of primitive natural living and hard physical work without a house, dh or urban living.

I had a doctor that tried to prescribe me xanax long term once, and when I asked him about addiction, his response was, "better to have quality of life and be addicted, than to have a piss poor quality of life with no addictions"
I thought that was very irresponsible of him, although I KNOW xanax and MJ are two different balls of wax. One being very dangerous and the other being very safe. This thought came up again during my process this time.

Ideas? Thoughts? Experiences?

My head and neck is killing me, the anxiety isn't much fun and all I can think is that a little puff or two would do the trick. This is where the fear of "addiction" and "overuse" comes in. I was DEFINITELY using more than I NEEDED to alleviate my ongoing health problems.








I really don't want to get back to that place.
I'm not going to over medicate if I pop a couple aspirin, this I know, but aspirin is only going to do so much for me in my case. I'd rather have a puff or two, but I'm afraid I'll start that same build up of "too much-too often" that seemed to happen over time.









When I quit this time, I wasn't saying "I'm never going to use mj again." I was saying, "I really need to get off this treadmill of overuse." I didn't have a time frame in mind, and certainly didn't have any ideas as to what would happen NEXT.







Well, NEXT is here and I'm feeling some anxiety over it.


----------



## eilonwy

salt_phoenix,







. It sounds to me as though you've been treating symptoms with marijuana, but not the underlying pathology. If the cause of your headaches, anxiety, etc has been flaring up, it would explain a) why you had been smoking so much more than usual and b) why you are in so much pain now. My suggestion would be to go ahead and smoke a bit to relieve your pain so that you can concentrate on figuring out what's actually going on.

So: Do you know why you have headaches, pain, and anxiety? What can be done to alleviate some of those stresses?


----------



## vegan2raw

Hi to all just found this community new to mothering.com but have been reading for almost 5 years. Just wondering how to go about getting legalized in WA? I have used MJ for anxiety and Post traumatic stress disorder have always been kinda afraid of becoming legal since that would put u out there more if the federal government decides to crack down on legal clinics like I have seen in the past.







to see this forum as I sometimes feel like everyone looks at this as a partying irresponsible thing when I sometimes cannot sleep wo it and would much rather use what the earth gives than some sythetic sleeping pill.

Happy Spring


----------



## yippiehippie




----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
My questions:
Is there any info that you know of, by people FOR MJ use, that can give more insight? It seems all the info I can find on "withdrawal" or "quitting" is about buying into rehab and anti drug info... not exactly the people I trust to tell me the TRUTH about MJ effects, cutting down from overuse to "just" therapeutic use.
Have you experienced any "ill effects" from quitting mj and how long did it last? I am not convinced it's the quitting that is CAUSING these problems for me, (I have some other stuff going on that might be causing some of it) I do know MJ would help with them. I'm torn. :-(

I have cravings, but the cravings have more to do with wanting to alleviate my symptoms (headache, body pain, anxiety) than they did before I quit. It was PURE physical habit of: smoke before bfst, lunch, dinner & bed or whenever i have it







Like a cigarette smoker smokes









I'm struggling with re-starting mj use, because on the one hand, I would be highly medicated with dangerous pharms if I left it up to the HCP's, yet on the other hand, I don't want to be a broke, unmotivated pothead all of my days.







I'm in a better place than I WAS for limiting use to as needed basis because of my supportive environment, but I am honestly afraid to get back into that 16 hr. a day smoke fest pattern that I felt was so unhealthy for me. To me, that's no better than being strapped to an armload of pharms. It's the reason I stopped cold turkey... I didn't seem to be able to cut back while in the situation I was in before I stopped this time. I actually had to remove myself from my environment (house, dh, urban living) in order to detox. My detox period has involved lots of primitive natural living and hard physical work without a house, dh or urban living.

I had a doctor that tried to prescribe me xanax long term once, and when I asked him about addiction, his response was, "better to have quality of life and be addicted, than to have a piss poor quality of life with no addictions"
I thought that was very irresponsible of him, although I KNOW xanax and MJ are two different balls of wax. One being very dangerous and the other being very safe. This thought came up again during my process this time.

Ideas? Thoughts? Experiences?

My head and neck is killing me, the anxiety isn't much fun and all I can think is that a little puff or two would do the trick. This is where the fear of "addiction" and "overuse" comes in. I was DEFINITELY using more than I NEEDED to alleviate my ongoing health problems.








I really don't want to get back to that place.
I'm not going to over medicate if I pop a couple aspirin, this I know, but aspirin is only going to do so much for me in my case. I'd rather have a puff or two, but I'm afraid I'll start that same build up of "too much-too often" that seemed to happen over time.









When I quit this time, I wasn't saying "I'm never going to use mj again." I was saying, "I really need to get off this treadmill of overuse." I didn't have a time frame in mind, and certainly didn't have any ideas as to what would happen NEXT.







Well, NEXT is here and I'm feeling some anxiety over it.









i have been using for over 10 years. most of those years we're of heavy use. i have used for problems related to depression, anxiety, sleep, migraines, and it really helps easing my temper









anyway, i stopped using while preggo with dd, it just made me feel sicker and didn't help my morning sickness. since than, i'm more of an occasional user, although, i still have a temper and really am working to not just "yell" when something isn't right (i can't help it, i'm italian, lol)

for the most part, you sound like you use for many of the reasons i do. you need to find another activity that will relax you. i know it's hard to do with kids. i think some alone mama time would be good to reconnect with yourself. it's hard not using... i also don't use aspirin.

if you just need to limit your intake, it might be a good idea to invest in some dime bags and just bag up supplies for the day/week. kind of like distributing pills into one of those little pillboxes your grandma uses. this way, you know how much your using, and you also don't overdo it.

as far as ill effects, i really can't think of any, i'm just working on stress relief which is really hard to do with out mj around. i have been gradually working on my social anxiety and it takes me a while to make friends because of this, and if i don't have friends that smoke, it's really hard for me to connect with people when i'm not high. i can do it, it just takes me a while go warm up and come out of my shell.


----------



## Megan73

Hey, mamas!
Can I get a little insight?
I've always been an occasional pot smoker. I had a miscarriage and have been working crazy hours so a friend gave me some from her stash to help me relax.
But instead of feeling relaxed, I get physically cold, paranoid and self-critical when I smoke it. When I used to smoke more (grad school) it had this effect very rarely but not every time!
What gives? Is it just my mood? Indica vs sativa?


----------



## eilonwy

I think I'd question your friend's supplier. :/


----------



## RachelL321

Hey everyone! I have had my lil babe.. Esther was born on May 7th. I smoked for a bit during pregnancy for severe morning sickness, and she is as healthy as can be. I had quite for the last 3 months or so. I am ready to partake again, but unfortunatly, I have lost my one and only supplier. I dont have very many friends in my area, and the ones I do have dont partake. How do you go about getting a new connection if your new to the area and are a hermit like me lol. I am a stay at home mom, and other moms I have meet in my area.. well lets just say i woulnt be asking them if they know a reliable source.


----------



## karika

Hey everyone! I wish I had an answer for the last question. I have no way to get any either. I feel sure I could get a medical card, but it would require visits to an MD. I do not approve of allopathic medicine, but I am tempted to just suck it up and go to some appts to get a history on paper. Someone else talked about quitting. I have been a heavy user most of my life. I started when I was 13 and only ran out a few times in my life. Until this year (I am now 39). I am coping, but I sure was a happier, easier to be around person when I had it, and it makes board games, blowing bubbles, blue's clues, and books about shapes soooo much more interesting. I am waiting for legalization. I want to be able to grow my own legally, like I used to do (not legally). I wish there was some kind of web board to meet a person to get some from







but not likely... we are low income right now, but if it would make me easier to be around I bet I could get the $... I have been sober for many months now, not even sure how long... maybe over a year. I do not drink alcohol anymore either, gave that up in 2004. When I have had a migraine, I had to fall back on a prescription I got 7 yrs ago of vicodin. I take a half of one to ease my pain every 2-3 months or so when I get a migraine. I want buds (or even leaves at this point) though dammit! Glad to see others here. For those asking about pregnancy and breastfeeding, I did it none (purposefully quit (at the urging of the health dept people, I even had a counselor) and stupidly i say, it made my pregnancy not good, I feel he would have baked longer if i had just stayed in my normal pattern) with my first child, he came early and died of SIDS at 2 mo. I did it sparingly with dd1 (10 yrs later)for 3rd month to 8th month (heavy in first month and a half cuz I didn't know I was preg, dr gave me a pee test when I said 8 days preg, drank after work and took muscle relaxers and vicodins for shoulder pain from work..., then none till 3rd month), then started back at 3 mo pp, she is a gifted child. bf her until 3.5 yo. dd2 I was light at conception until month 3, then heavy. I quit at birth for a month because I was tired and needed to get used to having a baby around again, and the only negative study finding I believe in says smoking in the first month (while bfing) may delay speech. too funny that she is 18 mo almost and still not talking... dd1 talked at 8 mo and full sentences by a year (and hasn't stopped since) they have different fathers and I hear all kids are different. I am still bfing dd2 and will until she stops. I miss feeling relaxed. I am celibate due to circumstances beyond my control so having some cannabis would really be cool. I will set my intentions...


----------



## karika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
Hey, mamas!
Can I get a little insight?
I've always been an occasional pot smoker. I had a miscarriage and have been working crazy hours so a friend gave me some from her stash to help me relax.
But instead of feeling relaxed, I get physically cold, paranoid and self-critical when I smoke it. When I used to smoke more (grad school) it had this effect very rarely but not every time!
What gives? Is it just my mood? Indica vs sativa?

When I had run out the few times I did in the past, when I did smoke again I found it overwhelming. It is the high thc content most likely. just take a couple puffs when you do it and build your tolerance back up, or look for lower grade cannabis. I would get cold, my knees would jump, I would think people hated me and become obsessed that I had a booger on my face or something... it is just because you have no tolerance and it is high grade most likely.


----------



## karika

This article addresses some of the reasons I no longer buy cannabis, although I believe deeply in being able to use it. If you know your grower (not supplier, but the grower, like local grown), that is way different. It is supporting the drug trade I am not cool with... http://www.care2.com/causes/environm...-of-marijuana/

hey, sign this petition to legalize http://www.thepetitionsite.com/60/legalize-marijuana


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
Hi Mamas! Subbing to the new thread Diana so lovingly started for us <3 Not here much in person, but always in spirit! Hope you are all well and green!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
We watch everything at home. The only thing I miss is the ridiculous popcorn(hubby makes some killer corn but it's just not the same, kwim??). I agree, Iron Man 2 was meh.

Hope everyone is well. I am excited to see the Rhody mamas this weekend




























I haven't seen you all since Big Man's bday last August, so I am totally narcing out! (And so sad about LJ, but we will keep in touch, and I am happy things are good for you now too)

Hey mama K!!







It was wonderful to see you again, like always! And I must admit, I am spoiled since I get to see you again in a few days!









Yes, we will keep in touch for sure! Who knows, we may be back this way again soon, or not. Either way, when we visit the fam, we have a circle of friends who we love like family, that we get to visit as well!









I'm not on mdc much these days but when we move and I have no friends, I'll be back!







I'm pregnant, again, and we are planning another homebirth!!!









Great to be back and see all the new mamas on here and see how active this thread still is!!


----------



## Megan73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
When I had run out the few times I did in the past, when I did smoke again I found it overwhelming. It is the high thc content most likely. just take a couple puffs when you do it and build your tolerance back up, or look for lower grade cannabis. I would get cold, my knees would jump, *I would think people hated me and become obsessed that I had a booger on my face or something*... it is just because you have no tolerance and it is high grade most likely.

Yup, that's the feeling. I'll smoke less next time, although it's a moot point since I'm going to be TTC soon.
Thanks, mama.


----------



## simple living mama

I'm not convinced pot is for everyone. I've always found it to make me creative, philosophical, and want to move my body and sometimes spiritual. And wonderful medically! For others it makes them feel tired and lazyish. And some don't like it at all because of the paranoid side effects or the speedy feeling. Make sure you are partaking in good organic strain and something that is grown from good people. It's like food thats made with love as opposed to crappy no love fast food. Such a difference!


----------



## eilonwy

I know a lot of people who don't like pot, actually. I've got several friends who have tried or been around it once or twice and hated it. In at least one of those cases, from what was described to me I think that the weed was cut with something unpleasant, and in one of those cases I'm pretty sure that the person was actually allergic (oh the suckage!







). I've heard quite a few people say that it makes them feel lazy, lethargic, or paranoid and I've seen even more people go through those things. I can remember a friend in college driving five miles an hour because she was so paranoid, and honestly her constant refrain of "Oh my God, this is so scary!" was just plain hilarious to me. Yeah, I'm a giggler.









Well, my stash is empty again for the time being; I had the last of it at 4:20 Monday afternoon. Alas!







I remember those discussions about herb drying out and reading them and thinking, "I've never had that problem". Now I think it's either because I haven't had a big enough stash or because I smoke a lot when I have it.







Speaking of, when you refer to yourselves as "heavy users", what do you mean by that?


----------



## karika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Speaking of, when you refer to yourselves as "heavy users", what do you mean by that?

If I smoke as I want to, I generally go through an ounce of good buds a month. After children, I would say it was more like an eighth or quarter a month, mostly due to the lack of time to enjoy it. I wouldn't want to waste it. As you read b4 perhaps, I have been dry for a year or more now. I have been very vocal about legalization since I have no reason to be paranoid, lol... and when it is legal I can have a relaxation tool again like people that drink alcohol. I do not like alcohol at all. Till then I am just wound up like a top, lol....


----------



## karika

Have yall heard of this yet? http://www.aeroponics.com/ I saw it on a special about potatoes (modern marvels) and it sounds great! Supposedly the plants grow 2-3 times faster than other methods. Here is the wiki link too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeroponics How cool is that? Growing without soil or any growing medium.... way neat


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

I do want to grow my own but i live in an non-legalized state and having kids....i dont think its a good idea. I actually have already done a ton of research and i know exactly how to do it, but alas, not all parties are on board with it, rightfully.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
Have yall heard of this yet? http://www.aeroponics.com/ I saw it on a special about potatoes (modern marvels) and it sounds great! Supposedly the plants grow 2-3 times faster than other methods. Here is the wiki link too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeroponics How cool is that? Growing without soil or any growing medium.... way neat

Yes, it works very well. Better than hydro and obviously better than dirt. Much better than both! You'll just have to take my word for it


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
If I smoke as I want to, I generally go through an ounce of good buds a month. After children, I would say it was more like an eighth or quarter a month, mostly due to the lack of time to enjoy it.

Oh my. If I smoked as much as I want to right now, I could easily go through an ounce of kind in a month. More, in a 31 day month like May.







Easily easily, with none left over and no social gatherings where I'm sharing.







In fact, it's entirely possible that I could smoke through two ounces in a month.

I have to say that I'm a little bit surprised to find that I'm a pothead at 32. I wasn't like this before I had kids, and probably wouldn't have been even given the opportunity.







I had this whole complex about it, and was sure that everyone could tell if I was high. Now I know the truth-- as long as I have eye drops, people who meet me just think I'm very relaxed because I'm so damned competent.







My kids just think I'm in a really good mood; I never raise my voice when I'm high unless there's an emergency.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

i hear ya! I smoke with both of my partners so we go through 1/2 every two weeks, maybe less.

If it were just me, id go through it in a month by myself!

I dont get high with my kid around bc i get really tired and happy when i am alternated. And having to come down before i pick up my DF sucks


----------



## RachelL321

Before i got prego, i was going through an oz- 1.5 oz a month, but it wasnt kind bud or anything.. i wish. Also i dont consider that heavy, in fact i think thats light haha


----------



## eilonwy

Yeah, a friend gave me a quarter of mid-grade stuff and that didn't last a whole week. It didn't even last until Thursday morning.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

so lets hear it: I wanna know HOW other mommas smoke, especially the ones who smoke during the day with kids awake.

I dont currently smoke with my kid awake. She is only 2, to be 3 in Sept. When I do have an afternoon snack, its during her nap and it's a hand rolled cigarette mixed with tobacco.

at night when she is asleep, my partners and I used a mini bubbler sometimes a pipe.

I know some mommas use vapes, lucky mommas, but are there any mommas who dont?


----------



## eilonwy

I tried a vape over the winter and I can't say I particularly cared for it.







I've got a little one-hitter and during the day, if I feel the need (and have it!







) I'll run up to my room, open the window, turn on the fan and take two or three hits very quickly (depending on the quality). Hit, and while I'm holding my breath I pack it again.







It takes less time than using the toilet (something else I try to do without company







), and most of the time I don't even lock the door-- the kids entertain one another and themselves. I will say that I might behave differently if I only had a two or three year old, though.







I must also qualify that I don't wait until I'm actually high, because that would be another 20 minutes and all KINDS of destruction can happen in that time!









Oh-- Incense. Can't forget that! It's more important when it's very cold or very hot (because the window is open for less time under those circumstances) but during the spring & fall it's kind of superfluous as I leave the fan on all the time anyway.


----------



## Ideesmom

hi all ive been reading this thread for years and just thought id finally chime in. My DH has been hard at work this winter and now We are enjoying the fruits of his labor and its so kind.... Its nice to know that there are other mamas like me out there


----------



## Mountaingirl79

For smoking in the house when you want to be discreet, a vap is really your best bet, but they also make little wooden bowls with lids that have a small screen and hole in them. Then they make these things called " smoke Buddies" that you blow into and it deoderizes (sp!) your smoke at the other end.

That and like PP said, incense and oh, another product called ozium, that comes in a spray....


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ideesmom* 
hi all ive been reading this thread for years and just thought id finally chime in. My DH has been hard at work this winter and now We are enjoying the fruits of his labor and its so kind.... Its nice to know that there are other mamas like me out there









Happy Harvest!







Finished the manicure last night and they look beautiful! Tincture is the making today...I make it for a friend who has Lyme's. Amazing how it helps, sad that we are moving and she won't have acess to her meds anymore. SO Terrible.


----------



## eilonwy

I tried to make tincture once but it didn't work at all. Do you need to start with *really* high-quality buds? Can you do anything at all with stems & leaves? I also run into people who are constantly asking me what they can do with seeds. I know that most of them won't grow even if you're of the inclination to plant them (because they come from female plants that have never been exposed to male plants) but can they be cooked and eaten? Even if they won't get you high, are they edible? Can you do anything with them besides throw them away or compost them? (Just curious-- I haven't even got a seed around here right now!







)


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I tried to make tincture once but it didn't work at all. Do you need to start with *really* high-quality buds? Can you do anything at all with stems & leaves? I also run into people who are constantly asking me what they can do with seeds. I know that most of them won't grow even if you're of the inclination to plant them (because they come from female plants that have never been exposed to male plants) but can they be cooked and eaten? Even if they won't get you high, are they edible? Can you do anything with them besides throw them away or compost them? (Just curious-- I haven't even got a seed around here right now!







)

Tinctures are wicked easy to make. Just find the hightest proof alcohol you can, I like to use 180 proof if I can. None of that 80 proof stuff. You can use bud, shake, leaf, and stem. You grind it up in a blender, stems will eventually kill your blender, keep that in mind, but you can use them. Put in a mason jar, cover w/ the 180 proof..give it a shake twice a day for 2 weeks and strain. That's it! Easy and effective!

Seeds..well our bud doesn't have seeds







so we don't have that problem, but I imagine you can eat them if you have them. Hemp seeds are really good for you! Cook them up, that sounds yummy!


----------



## ~D~

Hi everybody!
















I started to multi-quote this post, but since I haven't been on in a while, I was trying to keep up with posts from like 3 pages back and my original post was gonna be almost a whole page by itself









That being said, I tried to make tincture also. I used 100 proof vodka - I broke up like 4-5 grams of herb and added it to a pint bottle. I did the 2 week routine of 2x day shaking and kept it in a dark cool place. I did not strain it after that, I just poured off the top what I wanted to use. I did try & let it evaporate for a couple of days, and I think it reduced by a third at the very most - more likely just a quarter. I think it took too much tincture to get any results because the vodka gave me a belly ache







It also was hard to take, I never did find a good way to make it taste ok. I was kinda disappointed b/c I really should quit smoking. DH hates the way it smells and I know it's not the best way to medicate. But I can't afford a vaporizer right now unless DH gets the job he applied for. Right now I have to smoke in the bathroom with the fan on







DS has asthma so I can't use too much incense or spray either. DS has a different bathroom, or I'd be forced to smoke under the bed or something. I have a strict criteria for when I can smoke because I live in an apartment complex


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
But I can't afford a vaporizer right now unless DH gets the job he applied for.

Then here is sending allllll the positive vibes that hubs gets the job!!!!! Message me and maybe we can work something out. I know you want the more expensive vape, but maybe I can help you to get a cheaper one at least until things turn around


----------



## pottergirl

I didn't smoke all through my pregnancy, just didn't feel the urge. Now my little girl is almost four months old and my husband keeps trying to get me to smoke with him because he thinks it will help me relax, but I can't help feeling like one of us should stay sober. But after the baby is asleep and I am exhausted from a long day, I do envy him that he can just smoke a bit and be totally mellow. Any thoughts on smoking while nursing? I haven't done my research yet, am wondering if I am worrying for nothing...


----------



## ~D~

Hey join us over on the Spring thread


----------



## ozark

Hey there MJ mamas!

I have a (ridiculous) question for you all. Have any of you had issues trying to conceive? I am on my 2nd cycle of trying, and my stepmother suggested that maybe DH and my regular MJ use is having an impact on TTC.

So what's the consensus? I've Googled a little bit, and I couldn't find any conclusive evidence.


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozark* 
Hey there MJ mamas!

I have a (ridiculous) question for you all. Have any of you had issues trying to conceive? I am on my 2nd cycle of trying, and my stepmother suggested that maybe DH and my regular MJ use is having an impact on TTC.

So what's the consensus? I've Googled a little bit, and I couldn't find any conclusive evidence.

Most definately not trouble ttc


----------



## eilonwy

I read somewhere that extremely heavy use can decrease sperm count, but I can't for the life of me remember where. That said, I wouldn't count the second cycle as "having trouble conceiving"; That could simply be a matter of poor timing.


----------



## yippiehippie

My DH has been a HEAVY smoker for over 10 yrs and we got preggers after just a month being off the pill, so i would say MJ is prob not a prob TTC.

So I use a vap, almost strictly. DH doesn't love it (i think it's definitely something you have to get used to, but that was what i needed while preggers and now i like it). He still smokes out of a pipe and just goes into another room from DS and opens windows (we also live in an apt). I use the vap in the same room as DS. He insists that vaps are not smokeless-he thinks what i blow out is smoke. I know it's vapors, but does anyone know what the "science" behind this is? My understanding is that it doesn't heat it up enough for it to produce smoke, but then what forms the vapors? I'm confused but still confident it's better than smoking


----------



## karika

supposedly heavy cannabis use decreases sperm count. Cannabis also reportedly increases estrogen in a male, that is why some of them grow man boobs. I agree that ttc for 2 cycles is not a problem yet. If you are under 35, ttc for a yr is when you wonder if something is up. If over 35, 6 mo since your conception time is shorter.


----------



## karika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
I use the vap in the same room as DS. He insists that vaps are not smokeless-he thinks what i blow out is smoke. I know it's vapors, but does anyone know what the "science" behind this is? My understanding is that it doesn't heat it up enough for it to produce smoke, but then what forms the vapors? I'm confused but still confident it's better than smoking

from the information from the makers, there is no such thing as second hand vapor. You can use it with tobacco at your desk at work, with no smell and no smoke. The ceramic part heats up the material to the last point of heat prior to combustion, which allows the thc to be released, but no smoke since the material does not combust. Also, I am pretty sure that you are supposed to hold in the vape for at least a count of 10 (I have one but it has been a long time since I used it.). There really shouldn't be anything coming out of your mouth when you exhale anyway, but as I said it is not dangerous or anything. Maybe you should check the temp setting on yours and cut it down? Mine has a digital readout. I always start at the lowest level. I was so spendthrift when I had it before, I would use it in the vape first when I needed a vape, then smoke it in my water device later to make sure I got all the goodness.


----------



## mamalade

I don't really know about smoking and fertility. It seems like for most people it isn't a problem, but it might be for some. If you want a little help speeding things up I would recommend ,"Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler. It is a really good, cheap, and relatively easy way to get the timing right. Good luck!


----------



## ozark

Thanks everybody. I'm 24, so I guess I should cool my jets. I'm charting, temping, assessing every sign possible, so yeah... I'm just overly eager, maybe I need to just chillax







coli


----------



## PotreroHill

I love to smoke a little and clean







It makes cleaning so satisfying. I actually get excited about cleaning, in this really focused cleaning zone









I think herb actually helped me to conceive. I tried to get pregnant for over 2 years. I was into supplements, temping, charting, etc. My gma died







and I had a period of depression where I stopped ttc and started smoking everyday. A month later I found out I was pregnant with Honeybun


----------



## PotreroHill

Anyone here tonight?









I ordered a vape, I'm so excited!


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simple living mama* 
I'm not convinced pot is for everyone. I've always found it to make me creative, philosophical, and want to move my body and sometimes spiritual. And wonderful medically! For others it makes them feel tired and lazyish. And some don't like it at all because of the paranoid side effects or the speedy feeling. Make sure you are partaking in good organic strain and something that is grown from good people. It's like food thats made with love as opposed to crappy no love fast food. Such a difference!


although i totally believe that mj effects people differently...i'm also pretty sure that the quality of the pot and when the buds are harvested have a HUGE impact on the energy level of the high.

a pp said to know your grower. that's good advice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
so lets hear it: I wanna know HOW other mommas smoke, especially the ones who smoke during the day with kids awake.

I dont currently smoke with my kid awake. She is only 2, to be 3 in Sept. When I do have an afternoon snack, its during her nap and it's a hand rolled cigarette mixed with tobacco.

at night when she is asleep, my partners and I used a mini bubbler sometimes a pipe.

I know some mommas use vapes, lucky mommas, but are there any mommas who dont?

we smoke out of a bowl and bubbler. oftentimes in front of our dc. not my favorite thing to admit, but it's true. and our children are happy and well. i am a better adjusted parent and housekeeper. my rule for myself to keep me out of the "lazy zone" is that i must be working/cleaning to smoke. a hit here or there while doing the dishes or sweeping. one bowl packed lasts me an entire day this way - so it's economical too.

our kids are young. i'm not sure if the situation will change as they get older.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
although i totally believe that mj effects people differently...i'm also pretty sure that the quality of the pot and when the buds are harvested have a HUGE impact on the energy level of the high.

a pp said to know your grower. that's good advice.

Is there a way to tell by looking at the herbs to tell at what point in the growth cycle they were harvested?


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PotreroHill* 
Anyone here tonight?









I ordered a vape, I'm so excited!

Mine is on its way too!!







I have been blessed with love & light









Have you done any research on using it yet? I've seen a few videos on youtube, but I wonder how high or low to set it. I saw one video where I could swear the guy was smoking! It must have been set at a really high temp. I do NOT want to burn my herbs! I heard that burning wastes it faster. Anyone have any tips for us first timers?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
My DH has been a HEAVY smoker for over 10 yrs and we got preggers after just a month being off the pill, so i would say MJ is prob not a prob TTC.

So I use a vap, almost strictly. DH doesn't love it (i think it's definitely something you have to get used to, but that was what i needed while preggers and now i like it). He still smokes out of a pipe and just goes into another room from DS and opens windows (we also live in an apt). I use the vap in the same room as DS. He insists that vaps are not smokeless-he thinks what i blow out is smoke. I know it's vapors, but does anyone know what the "science" behind this is? My understanding is that it doesn't heat it up enough for it to produce smoke, but then what forms the vapors? I'm confused but still confident it's better than smoking

How high do you set your vape? Is it a digital unit? What tips can you share?


----------



## karika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 

we smoke out of a bowl and bubbler. oftentimes in front of our dc. not my favorite thing to admit, but it's true. and our children are happy and well. i am a better adjusted parent and housekeeper. my rule for myself to keep me out of the "lazy zone" is that i must be working/cleaning to smoke. a hit here or there while doing the dishes or sweeping. one bowl packed lasts me an entire day this way - so it's economical too.

our kids are young. i'm not sure if the situation will change as they get older.

When dd1 was a baby, I did the back bathroom thing with the window open and the vent fan on. Then when I got my own place, I didn't have to hide while smoking, so I didn't. I smoked out in the open. Someone once asked me what i was thinking after dd1 had a bit of a convo with them about smoking cannabis (unbeknownst to me, but it was a friend so it was ok). I didn't know she would pass on the information... she also demonstrated to a caregiver her father took her to how mama smoked from a pipe. This is what I wish I had been quick enough to say to the person that questioned what was I thinking smoking in front of a 5 yo... "I am not ashamed of it. I think it should be legal. I think it is a helpful plant. I feel there is no reason to hide it." I have met other people with children they smoked in front of, and their children didn't tell people about it... maybe mine did because I told her all about how it was illegal and shouldn't be talked about. Like maybe she said something because I made a big deal out of it. I think she is old enough now at 7 to understand why, but like I said I am dry now for a few different reasons. All of which I am questioning as I know how good a few hits would make me feel dammit!







If I do begin smoking again, I will not hide it. It is a principle thing to me. If I feel I must hide something, to me that means I am ashamed of it, and if I am ashamed of it, I wouldn't do it. But then there is that problem of a child between say, 4 and 7 that might say something to the wrong person. But it will be legal soon and all will be well! I will move to CA if I have to. But if something passes in CA, it is usually here next....


----------



## karika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 

How high do you set your vape? Is it a digital unit? What tips can you share?









My digital unit came with good instructions on how to determine temp level. It was very easy to understand. I used it a bit, but TBH it was never the same to me as a nice glass bubbler or pipe. I always felt like I was wasting good weed using vape since the body of the material is still there after you are 'done' with it. And the smoke and the taste were all part of it for me since I started smoking so young. But if you have the supply (growing or money to buy good stuff in quantity) then it is a great thing. I like using it in rotation for variety though. But i always smoke what comes out in a pipe after just to make sure I am not wasting anything


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Is there a way to tell by looking at the herbs to tell at what point in the growth cycle they were harvested?

yes. trichomes are the small crystals that form on mature buds.

they go from clear, to milky white, then to amber.

clear: not mature, will get you high, but very shortlived.
all milky: height of maturity, very cerebral high, more energetic high (this also depends on strain though)
1/2 milky and 1/2 amber: a heady high that you also feel as relaxation in the body.
all amber: what i've heard others call "couch-lock" all amber is a very physical, relaxing high. how dopey/tired you feel in addition to this relaxation all has to do with strain.

get a magnifying glass used to look at bugs or coins. with at least 24x magnification. you can see the trichomes (crystals) without the magnifier, but you can't tell their color without one.


----------



## shell024

Joining in!

MJ has been a loved resource for me as a woman and mother. It has stopped more than one rage outburst in its tracks, as well as quelling anxiety. Its like my daily return to the earth. Oh how I love tending my garden after a lovely breath of herbal remedy! I am also a clean-the-house-with-MJ person. With the right strain, it can really boost you! I also do lots of creative writing and art. I've got two little boys, I've never hid it from them. I also vaporized all through both pregnancies and while nursing. Oh how it helped with let-down issues while nursing! Also with morning sickness and appetite issues during pregnancy. Here on Guam, a senator just introduced bill 420, to legalize medical marijuana. I'm going to do all I can to help get the word out!


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
When dd1 was a baby, I did the back bathroom thing with the window open and the vent fan on. Then when I got my own place, I didn't have to hide while smoking, so I didn't. I smoked out in the open. Someone once asked me what i was thinking after dd1 had a bit of a convo with them about smoking cannabis (unbeknownst to me, but it was a friend so it was ok). I didn't know she would pass on the information... she also demonstrated to a caregiver her father took her to how mama smoked from a pipe. This is what I wish I had been quick enough to say to the person that questioned what was I thinking smoking in front of a 5 yo... "I am not ashamed of it. I think it should be legal. I think it is a helpful plant. I feel there is no reason to hide it." I have met other people with children they smoked in front of, and their children didn't tell people about it... maybe mine did because I told her all about how it was illegal and shouldn't be talked about. Like maybe she said something because I made a big deal out of it. I think she is old enough now at 7 to understand why, but like I said I am dry now for a few different reasons. All of which I am questioning as I know how good a few hits would make me feel dammit!







If I do begin smoking again, I will not hide it. It is a principle thing to me. If I feel I must hide something, to me that means I am ashamed of it, and if I am ashamed of it, I wouldn't do it. But then there is that problem of a child between say, 4 and 7 that might say something to the wrong person. But it will be legal soon and all will be well! I will move to CA if I have to. But if something passes in CA, it is usually here next....


we know a couple who has told their children that telling people about the MJ use will put mommy and daddy in jail, and separate them to go live with strangers.

like really tried to scare the crap out of their kids. and it seems to be working, but i'm not sure if I would want to go that route. I'm glad to hear that you know people who didn't go that route that it worked out for.

I guess it just really depends on the kid and the age of the kids. I believe their kids are 11, 8 and 4.


----------



## jump mama jump!

I wouldn't want to expose my dd to the 2nd hand smoke. i go to the basement or attic, and i do it very rarely - pretty much just for pms/cramps/etc, when she's napping. we've had to ban joints from the basement since i'll smell them upstairs, but the attic is vented so it's fine up there. i haven't done more than a tiny bit here n there for a long time anyway.

is anyone afraid that the DARE program will encourage kids to tell their teachers? my dd is nowhere near that old yet but it's a concern anyway. Am i just being paranoid? Has anyone heard of this actually happening?

re: whoever asked about what can be done with stems, etc. i used to make tea. it's not very strong but when i used to smoke a lot i swear it took the edge off if i had run out.


----------



## shell024

jump_mama_jump, I really LOVE my vaporizor. You don't get a lingering smell, the kids don't breath second hand smoke, AND you can vaporize stems and all.


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jump mama jump!* 
I wouldn't want to expose my dd to the 2nd hand smoke. we go to the basement or attic, and i do it very rarely - pretty much just for pms/cramps/etc, when she's napping. we've had to ban joints from the basement since i'll smell them upstairs, but the attic is vented so it's fine up there. i haven't done more than a tiny bit here n there for a long time anyway.

is anyone afraid that the DARE program will encourage kids to tell their teachers? my dd is nowhere near that old yet but it's a concern anyway. Am i just being paranoid? Has anyone heard of this actually happening?


i completely agree about the 2nd hand smoke. and like you, the only time i partake is if she's sleeping or hubby is home and i can slip away for a few mins. i've personally never really liked vapes, but my opinion might change eventually.

on the DARE program, i know we've talked about it before maybe a few months back. i would no let my child go through the program, it's all propaganda lies. i remember when i was in 5th grade and my mother signed me up for it, and they would ask things like 'raise your hand if your mom/dad smokes'. i wouldn't let a dc go, or just call my dd in sick that day.








but we are probably home schooling anyway, so i really don't worry about it.

i've been so busy here mamas! we've been dry for quite a while, dh decided not to take the chess teacher position he was offered, he's been talking about doing it for over 2 years and it's just not doable because we live so far on the outskirts of phoenix.







he's been expecting to get a job where he'd have to pass a drug test, but nothing that good has come up.

otherwise, i just stopped in to say 'hi'! i'm still around but don't get to post much. i feel like i'm always working or entertaining dd. i've been having some anxiety and have been a little on edge lately and hope to get a stash in soon.


----------



## karika

Yes, I believe they will purposely try to get info from the children. I remember the officer asking if any of us had ever seen one of these when he showed a bong... I homeschool though. There are many law enforcement realizing that prohibition isn't working. Here is their website. I support all that they are doing.
http://www.leap.cc/cms/index.php

Heck with the fact that funding is so low for everything, cannabis is the least of the concerns around here in this meth infested town... I don't think they are making it a priority anymore... I also wonder if the DARE program will finally be retired... I will look around.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
yes. trichomes are the small crystals that form on mature buds.

they go from clear, to milky white, then to amber.

clear: not mature, will get you high, but very shortlived.
all milky: height of maturity, very cerebral high, more energetic high (this also depends on strain though)
1/2 milky and 1/2 amber: a heady high that you also feel as relaxation in the body.
all amber: what i've heard others call "couch-lock" all amber is a very physical, relaxing high. how dopey/tired you feel in addition to this relaxation all has to do with strain.
get a magnifying glass used to look at bugs or coins. with at least 24x magnification. you can see the trichomes (crystals) without the magnifier, but you can't tell their color without one.









Thanks I can't wait to see this! I wonder if many commercial growers go by this... Probably not, huh?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shell024* 
Joining in!

MJ has been a loved resource for me as a woman and mother. It has stopped more than one rage outburst in its tracks, as well as quelling anxiety. Me too







Its like my daily return to the earth. Oh how I love tending my garden after a lovely breath of herbal remedy! I am also a clean-the-house-with-MJ person. With the right strain, it can really boost you! I also do lots of creative writing and art. I've got two little boys, I've never hid it from them. I also vaporized all through both pregnancies and while nursing. Oh how it helped with let-down issues while nursing! Also with morning sickness and appetite issues during pregnancy. Here on Guam, a senator just introduced bill 420, to legalize medical marijuana. I'm going to do all I can to help get the word out!









Welcome!! We are so glad you're here









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
i completely agree about the 2nd hand smoke. and like you, the only time i partake is if she's sleeping or hubby is home and i can slip away for a few mins. i've personally never really liked vapes, but my opinion might change eventually.

on the DARE program, i know we've talked about it before maybe a few months back. i would no let my child go through the program, it's all propaganda lies. i remember when i was in 5th grade and my mother signed me up for it, and they would ask things like 'raise your hand if your mom/dad smokes'. i wouldn't let a dc go, or just call my dd in sick that day.








but we are probably home schooling anyway, so i really don't worry about it.

i've been so busy here mamas! we've been dry for quite a while, dh decided not to take the chess teacher position he was offered, he's been talking about doing it for over 2 years and it's just not doable because we live so far on the outskirts of phoenix.







he's been expecting to get a job where he'd have to pass a drug test, but nothing that good has come up.

otherwise, i just stopped in to say 'hi'! i'm still around but don't get to post much. i feel like i'm always working or entertaining dd. i've been having some anxiety and have been a little on edge lately and hope to get a stash in soon.










I've been thinking of you!







Glad to hear you're doing ok! ITA with you on the DARE issue - Just Say No


----------



## chirp

D-
You can look up pictures online. They are beautiful.


----------



## PancakesMancakes

I have a vape and I







it!

Does anyone know mj's effects on bm production? I thought I read that it decreases bm, but I feel likes it helps







Maybe due to relaxation :sheepish


----------



## shell024

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakesMancakes* 
I have a vape and I







it!

Does anyone know mj's effects on bm production? I thought I read that it decreases bm, but I feel likes it helps







Maybe due to relaxation :sheepish









For me it helped, because I was able to REALLY let down. I couldn't tell you whether it actually increased the supply, but it sure let down a lot more than the ordinary (so I could have thought my supply increased, but it could just be I wasn't able to let down properly due to tension/anxiety etc).


----------



## shell024

So, here on Guam, senator Rory Respicio introduced last week, bill 423 (it was originally bill 420, introduced during a meeting held at 4:20 pm







: ) that would allow doctors to give a certified recommendation for marijuana. At first it was that doctors could give prescriptions, but then revised to them giving a recommendation (what the hell?!) and would allow a health care center to grow and distribute to patients who have dr. recommendations...? I need to look at the bill more closely...

But our main local newspaper is offering next week's sunday opinion page on the subject, and I would like to write a letter. Any tips or suggestions on this? Sample letters to the editor? What would you cover?

What I'm hearing from the general public is that people are concerned about the abuse of the herb (they say drug...I say herb)...the bill is focusing on patients who have conditions that would be benefitted by marijuana.


----------



## shell024

Just wanted to add that there is a lot of emotional/ignorant discussion going on and people are already getting all high-strung about the whole discussion. I want to encourage the EDUCATION and awareness part of it all, and also to encourage those who genuinely believe in the benefits of this herb to speak not out of reaction but from facts and respect. Because I'm hearing too from those in support of the bill, emotional responses that will not get very far in the actual legislation...


----------



## PancakesMancakes

'Sub mamas









I'm planning a trip to Jamaica with dp


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
we know a couple who has told their children that telling people about the MJ use will put mommy and daddy in jail, and separate them to go live with strangers.

like really tried to scare the crap out of their kids. and it seems to be working, but i'm not sure if I would want to go that route. I'm glad to hear that you know people who didn't go that route that it worked out for.

I guess it just really depends on the kid and the age of the kids. I believe their kids are 11, 8 and 4.

I think it depends on personality as well. My oldest, for example? It's prudent not to tell him anything unless you're prepared for EVERYONE he encounters to hear about it. Boobah, on the other hand, has no trouble keeping her cards close to the vest as it were.







I could have trusted her to keep the secret at three or four, certainly (she is six years old today!







) but Bean is 7.5 and there is simply no way I'd consider sharing it with him. That said, when I *do* share it I will explain that a) this is something for grownups, like beer and diet soda (







) and b) that not everyone approves of it, and why/how. Bean knows that I will have the occasional beer, and he knows that his grandparents don't drink beer AT ALL; He doesn't discuss alcohol with his grandparents even though he's aware of it's existence and, again, he doesn't keep secrets. It simply hasn't come up, because he hasn't brought it up. He'll have to get to that place with MJ before I'm comfortable having that conversation with him. Does that make sense? It's a quarter to five and I'm half-asleep.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Mine is on its way too!!







I have been blessed with love & light









Have you done any research on using it yet? I've seen a few videos on youtube, but I wonder how high or low to set it. I saw one video where I could swear the guy was smoking! It must have been set at a really high temp. I do NOT want to burn my herbs! I heard that burning wastes it faster. Anyone have any tips for us first timers?

How high do you set your vape? Is it a digital unit? What tips can you share?









Jeez, one missed email and completely forget to check in! I set mine at about 340, it seems to work well, tho i'm thinking about trying it lower. I feel like i don't get the effects unless i can see me blowing something out.
I always save it afterwards (we have a container specifically to dump it in). It tastes and smells yuk so i cook with it. Normally I make banana bread after cooking it w/butter for about an hr. Gets you high and tasts yummy!

SIL just moved to cali and got her card...so jealous. I seriously want to move to a legal state!


----------



## yippiehippie

Anyone starting a summer thread?


----------



## love4bob

Hi! I'll join you over here... We don't smoke because of obvious job reasons(DH is in the Army!), but we totally support legalization! We will be smoking(or vaporizing, I didn't know that existed until I read this thread!) after the Army if the job doesn't test. We haven't smoked since we had kids. How do you smoke with kids around?


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
Anyone starting a summer thread?

hey i started a summer thread, come on over ladies!


----------



## eilonwy

Post a link here?


----------



## shell024

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Post a link here?

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho....php?t=1239383


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shell024* 
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho....php?t=1239383

You beat me to it, Thank You Shell024.


----------

